#ubuntu-rs 2011-10-10
<Milos_SD> pozdrav
<Milos_SD> da li je ovo ta galerija "O3on"? http://www.planplus.rs/prezentacija.aspx?oid=2325&lang=
<Milos_SD> ?
<Milos_SD> gde se odrzava release party
<Milos_SD> :)
<saparmurat> pozz svima i danas
<saparmurat> kad bismo sproveli glasanje oko grafickih kartica za ubuntu, kakav bismo rezultat imali?
<saparmurat> ATI, nvidia ili nesto trece, cetvrto?
<saparmurat> nisam neko ko tera igrice niti neke CAD programe, tu i tamo padne neka octave simulacija ili nesto poput modelsim-a za verilog ili vhdl simulaciju...
<saparmurat> ima li neko iskustva sa intel x4500?
<marw> saparmurat: mislim da ja imam 3000, ali nisam siguran.
<marw> radi, ali ima ponekad ozbiljnih problema (zamrzavanje)
<marw> novi drajveri postoje, ali još nisu u kernelu koji ja koristim
<saparmurat> aha
<saparmurat> hvala
<saparmurat> ma ja gledam da kupim neki mini pc
<saparmurat> ok je
<saparmurat> kuciste ne zauzima puno mesta
<saparmurat> pa sad gledam lagano sta imaju, obicno je ati radeon hd3000 tamo
<saparmurat> kod mene je najzahtevnija video stvar teranje nekog hdrip filma
<saparmurat> ne vise od toga
<saparmurat> a to bez problema radi i ova neka prastara nvidia koju imam
<marw> mislim da neke (ili sve?) GMA kartice imaju to hardversi rješeno
<saparmurat> tako da sto se performansi tice necu imati nikakvih problema, kakvu god danas karticu da kupim
<saparmurat> poenta mi je samo da linux drajver bude korektan
<saparmurat> zato sve ovo i pitam
<marw> ipak provjeri kako je podržan hd video
<Githzerai> z
<promis> saparmurat: mo\e intal, mo\e nvidia
<saparmurat> hvala promis
<promis> ja njih kotistim i radde mi kako treba
<saparmurat> kad smo vec kod intela, onaj i3 2100T sa HD 2000 grafikom, kako je ta "sandy bridge" arhitektura podrzana kod linuxa? da li bi na tome trcao 10.04 LTS
<promis> izbegni je
<saparmurat> ili moram da poteram 11.04 sa nekim novijim kernelom
<promis> odnosno, može ako nečeš da mećeš drugu grafičku
<saparmurat> pa necu, ova mi se cini sasvim dovoljna
<promis> e sad za 10.04 ne znam
<saparmurat> bar koliko sam video na videocardbenchmark.net
<saparmurat> ma dobro, mogu ja da stavim i 11.04, nije problem uopste
<saparmurat> samo mi se ne da zbog kucnog racunara na kome zena cita diskusije drndati se sa kompajliranjem kernela i tako to...
<saparmurat> to mi treba da tera hdrip filmove i da zena cita diskusije :)
<promis> combuster fura sandy bridge čini mi se
<promis> pitaj njega
<saparmurat> A AMD Radeon 6310 HD?
<saparmurat> "ima li tu neko nesto protiv"? :)
<saparmurat> na onom benchmarku ispade da onaj intel ipak malo bolje stoji...
<saparmurat> samo je pitanje, gde ce ubuntu stabilnije da radi
<promis> tako reći nikad nisam koristio ati kartice (samo jedno 6 meseci pre 7 godina) pa ti ne mogu reći ništa za njih
<promis> lično ih izbegavam
#ubuntu-rs 2011-10-11
<Mamalz> Dobar dan svima ^_^
<Revenklo> ljudi kako da izbrisem windows, tj da mi ostanu samo linuxi? nemogu da nadjem na netu sta treba uraditi...
<nemysis> pa samo instališi preko doze Revenklo  i to je to
<promis> formar C:
<promis> format C:
<promis> :)
<Revenklo> al oce li mi ostati linuxi?
<promis> pa hože ako nisu na C
<promis> ako nije wubi instalacija
<Revenklo> a ne ja koristim fedoru :)
<Atlantic777> ajd ti nama daj izlaze komandi: df
<Atlantic777> i ove: fdisk -l
<Atlantic777> pa ti mi u jednoj komandi izbrišemo to :D
<promis> onda nema šta da brineš
<promis> samo format C
<Revenklo> pa nemogu
<Revenklo> crko win
<Atlantic777> promis: možda ne zna kako se radi formatiranje particije iz linuxa
<Revenklo> e to neznam
<promis> firmatiranje particije neće dirati MBR tako da će grub raditi
<Atlantic777> Revenklo: u stvari, instaliraj gparted
<Atlantic777> i njime
<promis> pa podigni Gparted pa formatiraj
<Atlantic777> mislio sam da ti objašnjavam kako sa mkfs, ali neka, odradi sa gparted :P
<promis> ma kakav mkfs
<Revenklo> ja na fedori imam neki ''upravljač diskova'' može li to?
<promis> bolje mu je gparted
<promis> može i disk utility
<promis> to je ustvari palimpset
<Revenklo> samo da instaliram gparted
<promis> pisao ga redhat
<promis> pa može i taj disk utility
<Revenklo> cek sad instaliram gparted
<promis> isto je
<Revenklo> instalirao sam ga
<promis> Zaključao sam neke pakete u sinaptiku, ali on mi i dalje nudi updejt za njih. Jel zna neko kako da namestim da se ignoriše updejt zanjih?
<promis> Sam sam napravio debiće sa verzijom iz svn-a, ali nisam regulisao broj verzije, pa misli da je ista kao iz riznica
<promis> ili da napravim ponovo debiće samo da promenim verzije, ako skontam kako?
<Revenklo> ljudi pa sta sad da radim !?
<Atlantic777> Revenklo: pa pokreni gparted i formatiraj tu particiju gde je win.
<Revenklo> da brisem ove NTFS
<marw> digni live cd i vidi šta kaže gparted
<promis> pa nemoj da brišeš "ove NTFS" nego TU gde je vindoza.
<Revenklo> pa sto da dizem live? kako da sa ovog Gparted-a sklonim jel da brisem ove NTFS-ove
<Revenklo> pa ne pise gde je vindouz ://
<promis> pa valjda sam znaš na kojoj je praticiji?
<promis> ako ne znaš, ti onda montiraj jednu po jednu pa zaključi gde je.
<Revenklo> cvrc pa ovaj mi kaze da imam 4 particije po 2 za svaki OS
<Revenklo> pa zar win ne koristi NTFS fajl sisteme??
<promis> Gpartde ti nemože dati takav podatak
<Revenklo> pa kaze da imam 4 particije
<promis> pa dobro
<promis> to je uredu
<Revenklo> ext4 su linuxi zar ne?
<promis> mogu da budu
<Atlantic777> Revenklo: verovatno jesu.
<promis> daj ti nama ispis od komande na pastebin: sudo parted -l
<Revenklo> pa moram da znam on meni kad nudi formatiranje nudi mi po fajl sistemima
<promis> ili kako to već ide u fedori
<promis> pa formatiraj u ono Å¡ta ti treba
<promis> ili lepo slikaj taj GParted pa  nam daj sliku
<Revenklo> vazi...
<promis> samo požuri moram da krenem
<Atlantic777> promis: ako žuriš, ja ću. :)
<Revenklo> najbrze sto mogu
<promis> sedim obučen već pola sata
<Revenklo> ma bezi onda nemoj da te ja zadrzavam :)
<promis> ajde Atlantic777 dovrši stvar, samo pazi da ne foramtirate fedoru, ili neku particiju sa podacima
<Revenklo> http://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h429/Baroon94/-.png?t=1318351077   evo slike
<promis> Odoh, i ako ima neko rešenje za moj problem sa verzijama paketa nek mi javi na forum na PP
<promis> ili kasnije večeras, kad se vratim
<Revenklo> i sta da radim?
<promis> Revenklo: jasna stvar, obriši prve dve. pre toga bekapuj podatke sa sda2
<promis> znači briši sda1, sda2, napravi prvo prazan prostor, pa onda sve to spoji u jednu particiju
<Atlantic777> Revenklo: da li si u windowsu imao C:\ i D:\?
<Revenklo> koje podatke,msm jer imaju neki vazni jer ako nemaju onda mogu da brisem sve... ziveo cloud :D
<promis> jebote, ova fedora pravi /boot particiju
<Revenklo> msm vazni za rad kompa
<Atlantic777> promis: i nov ubuntu pita :)
<promis> jel?
<promis> izbezobrazio se
<Atlantic777> promis: može sve na gomilu, poseban /home i poseban /boot, /home, /usr i ostalo
 * marw to 100 mb je neka winova shadow particija
<Atlantic777> ajoj, ja mislio 100 GiB :D
<promis> Ma da, sad smo profi hakeri fenseri
<Atlantic777> brišeš prve dve
<marw> Revenklo: a Å¡ta je tebi cilj?
<promis> pa dobro Atlantic777 tačno je da si mogao ako si hteo da praviš sve posebno
<promis> bilo je moguće
<Revenklo> pa da brisem win
<promis> A jel će opet da ga stavljaš?
<Revenklo> neverujem
<promis> nije dobar odgovor
<Revenklo> ne osim ako me neko ne natera
<Revenklo> koji bi ti odgovor??
<promis> ili, ako je takav odgovor, onda nemoj da menjaš strukturu particija, kao što sam rekao, nego samo formatiraj obe
<promis> Pa da si rekao NE onda bi mogao prve dve da spojiš u jednu
<promis> ovako nek ostanu obe, samo ih formatiraj u ext4 da bi ih koristio ko čovek
<promis> to je to
<Revenklo> e to:)
<promis> odoh
<Revenklo> hvala puno :)
<promis> sda2 ti je montirana, moraš da je otkačiš pre formatiranja
<promis> a pre svega presnimi sa nje ako ima nešto da ti treba
<promis> ako ne R O K A J !
<promis> sad CIAO cvima
<Revenklo> sve je to kul samo sad imam 3 ext4 particije :D
<Revenklo> idem reboot
<Atlantic777> auu... nema ga :D
<sasa_> Instalirao ubuntu 11.04 unity. Deluje mi po malo konfuzno i nepregledno.
<sasa_> Instalirao ubuntu 11.04 unity. Deluje po malo konfuzno i nepregledno.
#ubuntu-rs 2011-10-12
<promis> Jel pravi neko debiće? Zanima me u kom fajlu se podešava broj verzije.
<promis> Ako neko zna, da ne moram da čitam dokumentaciju.
<promis> A, be, sve ubunutu fenseri, niko ne pravi debiće.
<sasa__> Pozdrav svima. Resih da konacno isprobam unity. Instalirao 11.04. Sve lepo radi, bez greske. ali mi deluje nekako nepregledno, bar
<sasa__> bar na prvi utyisak tako deluje.
<Atlantic777> ok, i?
<Atlantic777> Btw, sutra izlazi 11.10. :)
<sasa__> Da li je neko od vas promenio radno okruzenje ili ste prihvatili ovu novinu
<Atlantic777> mišljenja su podeljena
<Atlantic777> ima dosta KDE korisnika koje ovo ne dotiče
<Atlantic777> ima nekih (uključujući i mene) kojima unity odgovara, do neke mere
<Atlantic777> mada mi to nije primarno graf okruženje
<Atlantic777> a neki su otišli na xfce koji dosta liči na gnome 2
<sasa__> znam za 11.10. U beti je totalno lose radilo bar kod mene
<sasa__> ovo mi nekako odgovara jer ima i gnome 2 a instalirao sam i kubuntu-desktop, pa cu videti gde cu na kraju zavrsiti
<Atlantic777> pa sutra zvanično izlazi 11.10
<Atlantic777> ne znam šta da ti kažem još, osim da je gnome 2 mrtav
<Atlantic777> nažalost
<Atlantic777> odo' na spavanje :D
<Atlantic777> poz
<sasa__> pozz
<promis> ja nisam menjao okruženje, i dalje koristim gnome2
<promis> odnosno Xfce
<sasa__> za mene je gnome 2 bilo najprihvatljivije resenje, ima ga na mint debianu, ali problem mi je sto ubuntu ode nekim svojim putem, a  navikao sam se na taj distro, dobra podrska, forumi sa puno informacija, ubuntu help, bas je bilo lako resiti svaki problem
<promis> nije problem Å¡to je ubuntu izmislio unity, nego Å¡to se pojavio gnome3
<promis> odnosno Å¡to se gtk razvio u gtk3
<sasa__> pregledao sam gnome 3 na fedori 15, nista posebno,
<promis> zato je gnome2 mrtav
<promis> onodnosno umire
<sasa__> polako i sigurno
<promis> ne umire gnome2 nego gtk2
<promis> dakle, rešenje je da se napravi gnome3 klasik
<promis> a ne da se povampiri gnome2
<sasa__> da li se radi nesto na tome?
<sasa__> lakse mi bilo kad sam prelazio sa windows viste na ubuntu 9.04, nego sad, kad treba da promenim radno okruzenje.  lubuntu i xubuntu mi deluju siromasno, nisam uspeo da pronadjem opciju da podesim zvuk za skype,
<promis> podešavanje svuka za skype uopšte nema veze sa radnim okruženjem
<sasa__> kde lici na windows, prepuno nekih opcija, trosi sistemske resurse
<sasa__> u ubuntu 10.04 odem na sound preferences i selektujem web kameru, audio mono input i radi, a ovamo ne mogu u meniju da pronadjem slican program koji bi t odradio
<promis> instaliraj padevshooser pa vidi onda dali možeš da rešiš
<promis> u ostalom, ako isključiš pulseaudio možeš da biraš direktno iz Alse input uređaj u opcijama u skypu
<sasa__> pokusacu, sada idem da pokrenem xubuntu live,  ako resim tih par sitnica, xubuntu i lubuntu bi bile sasvim prihvatljive opcije,
<sasa__> hvala puno,
<ubuntu_> promis, uspeo sam da resim problem sa  padevshooser programom. imam zvuk na skype.  /sasa/
<promis> jel, kull, ja nisam uspeo ;)
<tp0x45> ima li neka dobra alternativa za skype? ovo kako ga je MS kupio ne obecava
<ubuntu_> kod mene radi, sad cu da pokusam i sa lubuntu 11.04,  a nije mi jasno kako radi iz prve na lubuntu 10.04, tamo nema potrebe za bilo kakvim podesavanjima,
<Atlantic777> tp0x45: gtalk, npr?
<Atlantic777> A imamo i jabber, mada se nisam igrao s njime i video pozivima, možda ima nešto...
<Atlantic777> Ja svoje nade polažem u gtalk. :D
<tp0x45> kako ide bice gtalk najverovatnije
<Atlantic777> gtalk + g+ :)
<tp0x45> nisam bas veliki fan ni Googla posto on radi isto sto i MS... siri se ko virus u sve pore
<promis> pa uvek je bila tu ekiga i slični klijenti za SIP
<tp0x45> onaj fring je bio super, ali radi samo na mobilnim
<promis> ali ajde nateraj svoje poznanike da je koriste
<Atlantic777> promis: ekiga ima video pozive?
<promis> ne znam
<promis> ubuntu_ e uspeo sam, tj. shvatio sam da treba da se štiklira željeni ulaz
<ubuntu_> interesantno ovako, imamo sistem koji ne redi i onda polako, korak po korak, ad astra per aspera
<ubuntu_> odo da nateram lubuntu da  proradi
<tata> koj program da instaliram da mi otvara .rar
<tata> imam lubuntu 10.4
<ivanblago> unrar bi trebalo
<tata> imali  ga u synapticu?
<ivanblago> da, svakako ukucajte pa pogledajte
<tata> ok
<promis> unrar non free
<promis> to je original
<ivanblago> zavrsava posao
<ivanblago> ja ga oduvek koristim
<Atlantic777> Zar ovaj gnomov arhiver ne otvara rar po defaultu?! :O
<tata> gospodo , hvala, evo radi unrar
<tata> tako je taj non free
<promis> Atlantic777: ne, mora da se instalira podrška u vidu unrara
<Atlantic777> ja sam bio nabeđen da je to već sređeno... trip...
<promis> pa ne može - non-free
<promis> mada ima i ona free verzija unrara
<Atlantic777> ne, ne, mislio sam da postoji free alternativa
<promis> I niko da reši moj problem sa debićima?
<Atlantic777> promis: što ne pitaš na #ubuntu?
<promis> mrzi me da pričam engleski
<promis> a i tamo sigurno pričaju njih 50 odjednom
<Atlantic777> Samo napišeš i čekaš da se neko javi. :)
<promis> dok ne osedim
<Prcko> pozz
<fileon> pozz
#ubuntu-rs 2011-10-13
<Dundo> Pozdrav!
<Dundo> hm, nema nikoga, svi knjavaju!
<Githzerai> z
<Leviathan_> pozz
<Leviathan_> pokvario mi se komp..
<Leviathan_> crn ekran ali se kuciste ukljuci
<Leviathan_> sta bi moglo biti to? :S
<Beretta021> svasta
<Beretta021> probaj da cackas ram memoriju
<Beretta021> koja konfiguracija?
<Leviathan_> ram 512
<Leviathan_> grafika 128
<Leviathan_> probao sam sve.. i nije proradio
<Beretta021> koliko rama ima
<Leviathan_> i prije toga sam cistio tj sklonio samo one kablove
<Beretta021> mislim plocica
<Leviathan_> sto su kraj rama
<Leviathan_> 2
<Leviathan_> i da vratim,ono nece
<Beretta021> probaj samo sa jednom plocicom
<Leviathan_> to mi se desilo i prije.. da nece da upali pa sam vratio onaj kabal sa strujom
<Leviathan_> i proradio
<Leviathan_> ali sada nece..
<Leviathan_> probao sam sve
<Beretta021> jel imas onaj
<Beretta021> kabel
<Beretta021> pored procesora
<Beretta021> sa 4 pina?
<Beretta021> takozvani P4
<Beretta021> ?
<Leviathan_> da imam neke kablove sarene..
<Leviathan_> i to mi je kacilo ventilator
<Beretta021> ovaj je zuto crni
<Leviathan_> i mislio sam da ce preseci
<Leviathan_> i sklonio ga u stranu
<Leviathan_> msm da jeste to
<Leviathan_> mali prikljucak pored rama ?
<Beretta021> zavisi
<Beretta021> meni je iznad coolera
<Beretta021> nije blizu rama
<Leviathan_> tako nekako je i meni.. izmedju
<Beretta021> uglavnom bude kod procesora
<Leviathan_> rama i ventilatora
<Beretta021> cesto mi se desavalo da njega zaboravim da zakacim
<Beretta021> znas kako
<Beretta021> izkljuci ga iz struje
<Beretta021> izvadi bateriju
<Beretta021> sacekaj 30ak sekundi
<Beretta021> pa je vrati
<Beretta021> ako onda ne upali
<Beretta021> onda ne znam
<Leviathan_> koju bateriju?
<Beretta021> moze svasta biti
<Beretta021> na ploci
<Beretta021> dole desno
<Beretta021> al komp ne sme biti pod naponom
<Leviathan_> ok..
<Leviathan_> pa nije ukljucen racunar od subote
<Leviathan_> prosle
<Leviathan_> tad mi se pokvario
<Beretta021> da
<Beretta021> ali ne sme biti u struji
<Beretta021> izvuci
<Beretta021> naponski kabel
<Beretta021> iz napajanja
<Leviathan_> ok..
<ugarich> всем привет
<ugarich> помогите, на русском канале пишет #ubuntu-ru :Cannot send to channel
<ugarich> что делать?
<marw> zdravo narode
<marw> iskočio mi je prozor za upgrade na 11.10. ima li nešto što treba znati prije upgrejda?
<Githzerai> pozdrav
#ubuntu-rs 2011-10-14
<Beba> dobar dan
<Beba> treba mi pomoc, moze li neko ?
<sasa> Pozdrav svima. Samo jedno kratko pitanje, gde se podesavaju fontovi u novom ubuntu 11.10?
<sasa> hvala
<promis> Vidim, veselo sa novom verzijom
<code_> :)
<promis> Ja još nisam stigao da preuzmem
<code_> dosta je bolja naspram prethodne
<promis> Jel
<code_> govorim u vezi unity-a dosta je poboljsan
<promis> Ja nisam imao ni predhodnu
<promis> Ono malo u Vboxu ne računam
<code_> i bolje
<code_> 11.04 katastrofa
<code_> bagovao mi stalno
<code_> dok za sada ovaj klizi
<code_> jest da je jucer tek snimljen
<code_> ali mi deluje dosta bolje
<promis> Jel su promenili tapete?
<promis> Pih, ovaj firefox 7 je baš nestabilan. Teko iz čista mira se ugasi.
<marw> ja sam čini mi se samo verziju 4. koristio...
<marw> prije toga je bila opera, poslije chrome
<marw> firefox mi treba zboj jednog plugina...
<promis> Čitam ovde na B92 da je zajednica obeležila izlazak nove verzije
<promis> jel to taćno?
<marw> promis: treba pitati zajednicu :D
<promis> pogledao sam na sajtu, nema najave događaja
<promis> znači da b92 tračari ;)
<promis> mada su stavili i neku sliku
<marw> slabo je to s mozilom u SR
<marw> da nije kojim čudom izašla verzija na latinici?
#ubuntu-rs 2011-10-15
<vlada> zdravo
<vlada> neko raspolozen za pomaganje? :)
<Atlantic777> vlada: izvoli... :)
<vlada> hvala
<vlada> imam problem da razumem sta je canonical hteo s kalendarem u 10.10
<vlada> 11.10, pardon
<vlada> gde je Add Event ili slicno
<vlada> ?
<Atlantic777> auh, nisam još probao 11.10 skidam upravo
<vlada> hmmm
<Atlantic777> inače, koji program? Načuo sam nešto da je Thunderbird podrazumevana PIM aplikacija umesto evolutiona.
<vlada> radi! toliko mogu da ti kazem, ali izuzetno nervira sto ne mogu da ukapiram sta su hteli na ovom polju da postignu ;)
<vlada> Atlantic777, to i jeste problem
<vlada> Thunderbird je fenomenalan i radi odlicno kao mail app i kontakt menadzer, ali ovo trece...
<Atlantic777> Ja sam baš bio zadovoljan i s tim trećim. :D
<vlada> hahah
<Atlantic777> ček, sad sam se setio
<Atlantic777> mislim da ti fali plugin
<vlada> mene je nerviralo koliko je spor Evolution
<vlada> A i ruzan, bre... :)
<vlada> cek da pitam na #ubuntu
<Atlantic777> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/lightning/
<Atlantic777> evo rešenja
<Atlantic777> nema potrebe, samo dodaj ovaj plugin, verovatno ti to fali
<vlada> Atlantic777, ima ja i u software center-u
<Atlantic777> a možeš i iz TB da ga instaliraš :D
<vlada> Atlantic777, mozda je i bolje tako
<vlada> Verujem da su malo "agilniji" nego USC
<Atlantic777> vlada: kako ide?
<vlada> Atlantic777, slabo... Nemam menu integration
<Atlantic777> vlada: na šta tačno misliš?
<vlada> moram da startujem mail client da bih video calendar
<vlada> Atlantic777, ako si koristio ranije Time&Date menu indicator primetio si da ispod kalendara imas appointments, memos itd.
<vlada> sada toga vise nema. :(
<Atlantic777> Time&Date... to mu dođe onaj aplet na toolbaru gde je kalendar?
<vlada> da
<vlada> ako pod tulbarom podrazumevas ono na vrhu ekrana
<Atlantic777> da, to
<Atlantic777> e to već ne znam
<promis> I dalje gužva na forumu...
<markobgd> z
<markobgd> moze mala pomoc
<markobgd> kako da nadjem xorg.conf na 11.10
<markobgd> imam mali out of range problem
<markobgd> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-out-of-range
<promis> nema ga
<promis> tj ne postoji
<markobgd> hm
<promis> moraš da ga napraviš
<markobgd> uf
<promis> odavno ne postoji po defaultu xorg.conf
<promis> pravi se samo po potrebi
<markobgd> aham
<markobgd> verovatno vidis moj prob na forumu
<promis> sad sam pogledo
<promis> i već sam zaboravio :D
<markobgd> :D
<marw> markobgd: pomaže li ovo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/64747/where-is-the-xorg-conf-file-in-kubuntu-11-10
<markobgd> guglao sam i video
<markobgd> sad mi zika na forumu dao uputstva
<acinic> Poz
<Atlantic777> poz
<acinic> Lose mi rade flesh koji sam instalirao iz software centra. Ima nesto bolje? Neki ppa?
<promis> skini sa sajta i snimi u plugins folder
<acinic> A to je bolje?
<promis> ne znam
<promis> trebalo bi da je isto valjda
<promis> osim ako nije različita verzija
<acinic> Ok
<promis> al je zagušenje na ubuntu serveru,...
<Atlantic777> acinic: koji ubuntu? 11.10?
<Atlantic777> evo ja sad baš probao na jednom laptopu, radi ok
<promis> evo, napravljen alternate za Lubuntu
<Atlantic777> bolje nego na 11.04
<Atlantic777> ode čo'ek...
<promis> nekome je to bilo trebalo
<promis> Atlantic777: imaš novčić?
<Atlantic777> promis: ?
<promis> novčić da baciš da vidim šta prvo da skinem lubuntu ili ubuntu studio?
<Atlantic777> imam :D
<Atlantic777> hoćeš i ti?
<promis> ajde Pismo (broj) je lubuntu
<promis> mislim da baciš za mene
<Atlantic777> http://www.random.org/coins/
<Atlantic777> kod mene ispala glava
<promis> pa nemaju dinar
<promis> u ove druge se ne razumem
<Atlantic777> promis: a vidi ovo http://www.random.org/coins/?num=1&cur=60-yud.20para
<promis> hehe, bacio sam 11 novčića
<promis> i ja imam više glava
<promis> ali odlučio sam ipak Lubuntu, manji je iso ;)
<promis> Inače, novčić je odlična tehnika za odlučivanje.
<promis> Kako crtanje Atlantic777
<Atlantic777> napredujem :)
<Atlantic777> mogao bih već nešto i da skeniram...
<Atlantic777> uspeo sam sad već i šaku da nacrtam, stopala nikako da ispadnu kako treba
<promis> I ja crtam u poslednje vreme
<Atlantic777> za malo da te pitam može li se naučiti crtanje portreta, ali ubeđen sam da sve može da se nauči, pa...
<promis> što ne bi moglo da se ne nauči?
<promis> pa kako sam ja nacrtao onaj Å¡to sam ti pokazao
<Atlantic777> nzm, škrabam, škrabam, a ni na šta ne liči :D
<Atlantic777> to valjda znači da treba još da škrabam
<promis> pa treba ti bar godinu dana rada
<promis> Au, pustio sam upgrade, ali je veza tanka
<promis> potrajaće
<promis> Jebiga, milioni korisnika su pustili nadogradnju...
<promis> 995MB download
<promis> jee, pa manje mi je da preuzmem ISO
<Revenklo> a sta ljudi skidaju Oneirica, ili kako se vec vabi?
<promis> nadograđuje se, skida se...
<promis> milioni
<promis> Sklinuo se Lubuntu
<Githzerai> On mi je uvek zvučao kao Francuz: L`Ubuntu :)
<promis> ali nadogradnja ubuntua se i dalje vuče
<promis> jedva 100Kbs
<promis> 995MB
<promis> stigao tek na pola
<promis> što ne može i nadogradnja preko torenta
<Githzerai> promis: koji miror koristiš?
<promis> bem li ga, valjda main
<Githzerai> Hajde promeni na nekog Nemca ili Francuza pa probaj
<Githzerai> nemoguće da su svi zagušeni
<promis> koristim archive.ubuntu.com
<promis> Pazi, možda je ovaj "upgrader" stavlja automatski main server
<promis> evo popeo se sad na 400
<promis> biće to...
<promis> e Githzerai, jel ostali DE-ovi ostaju na gtk2?
<Githzerai> promis: koji ostali DE-ovi?
<promis> lxde i xfce
<promis> naravno nisam mislio na K
<Githzerai> XFCE će verovatno negde kasnije preći na GTK3, a LXDE se i ovako razvija brzinom drogiranog puža....
<Githzerai> Mada, nije problem nikad bio u GTK3
<Githzerai> GTK3 je korak napred....
<Githzerai> Dizajn novog Gnoma je ono što bode oči
<Kosava> Dobar je gtk3 samo gnome ne valja :D
<Kosava> doduše nikada nije ni valjao :p
<Githzerai> Oni su u suštini ceo Gnom2 mogli prvo da portuju na GTK3, što korisnici ne bi ni osetili...
<Githzerai> Dobro, bilo bi buba, ali i razumnih očekivanja...
<Githzerai> A sad se svelo na bube i nerazumne zamisli o tome kako desktop treba da izgleda....
<Kosava> Nije to samo na linux-u
<Githzerai> A dobro, tako je uvek bilo
<Kosava> to je sada trend i na windowsu i mac-u
<Githzerai> Prvi Gnom je nastao kao GPL KDE
<Kosava> samo što su mac korisnici već prilagođeni
<Kosava> :)
<maletaski> poz Kosava
<Githzerai> Drugi Gnom je nastao zato Å¡to prvi nije bio konkurencija KDE-u, pa su ga radikalno izmenili
<Kosava> poz maletaski
<Githzerai> E sad treći je opet kontra KDE-u
<Githzerai> dakle, sve po starom :)
<Githzerai> Doduše, nije lako ni pratiti KDE-ov razvoj
<Kosava> KDE je pametno rešio problem sa shellom
<Githzerai> KDE-ova zajednica programera je druga najveća zajednica posvećena slobodnom softver, odmah posle Linuksove
<maletaski> uh opet me zeza zvuk :/
<Githzerai> A Gnom nema ni pola toga....
<Kosava> ima klasičan desk po defaultu, a shell je samo opcija koju verujem da 95% korisnika nije ni probalo :)
<Githzerai> <Što se može smatrati i pohvalnim na neki način, jer se opet dobro drže :)
<vlada> izvinite na upadu, ali KDE je stvarno otvoren
<maletaski> koristi li ko tvtime na gnometu :D
<maletaski> fantastic001, ne lupaj vratima više :D
<vlada> Gnom stvarno pati od NIH sindroma i to sam na svojoj kozi osetio
<Githzerai> vlada: da, KDE SC je pod GPL, LGPL Gnu Affero i još par slobnih licenci
<Kosava> Mislim da će win 8 imati odličan shell ono što sam video na demu moraće dosta pasulja pojest ovi iz gnoma i unitya
<vlada> Githzerai, mozda nije 100% GPL, ali funkcionise
<Kosava> lgpl ti je licenca koja ima veću slobodu od gpl
<Githzerai> vlada: KDE je 100% GPL ili LGPL ;)
<Kosava> tako da je kde otvoreniji još više nego bilo ko drugi :)
<vlada> vidis... :)
<Githzerai> Pre 15 god kad je KDE nastajao izabrali su Qt koji je u to doba imao slobodnu QPL za slobodan softver i vlasničku licencu za vlasnički softver
<vlada> hvala na ispravci, ali mislio sam na drugi vid slobode
<Kosava> o kakvoj slobodi još pričaš
<Kosava> pa ne plaća se ako to misliš :D
<Githzerai> Problem sa QPL je bio u tome što je bila slična BSD licencama, što je dozvoljavalo da u nekoj verziji postane neslobodan
<vlada> znate li na koliko sam bugova u KDE aplikacijama dobija odgovore? na sve!
<Kosava> imaju dobar debbuger
<Kosava> :D
<Githzerai> tu te nisam razumeo :)
<vlada> kod gnoma je uvek povuci potegni, a ima onih prijavljenih gimpu (znam da nije bas gnom, ali je u tesnoj vezi s gtk+) na koje nisam jos dobio odgovor
<Githzerai> Gimp razvija jedan jedini čovek :)
<vlada> uopste, mada [ponekad odreaguju na njih na IRC-u
<Githzerai> Daj mu malo fore :)
<vlada> i fino se ispricamo i nikome nista
<Githzerai> Drugo, Gnom nije tako centralizovan kao KDE
<Githzerai> U KDEu je sve tesno povezano pa programeri mnogo više međusobno sarađuju
<Githzerai> tako da neko ko je samo indirektno povezan sa problemom može da zna odgovor
<Kosava> inače Githzerai oće biti nešto od onog odvajanja kde applikacija od kde freamworka da rade samo sa qt :D
<Kosava> ja nisam ništa posle najave čuo
<Kosava> a nisam ni video da rade na tome :D
<Githzerai> Kosava: ne znam na šta tačno misliš?
<vlada> Kosava, njihov office vec radi na tome
<vlada> onaj Caligra (ne KOffice)
<Kosava> pa neće biti potreban kdebase za dolphin, kdepim za akregator...
<vlada> KDE tehnologija gotovo uvek upadne u qt
<Kosava> već će sve raditi sa qt
<Kosava> direkt
<Kosava> :D
<Kosava> onako kako bi i trebalo :D
<Githzerai> Kosava: KDEbase je ništa drugo nego grupa baznih programa
<vlada> Githzerai, ne bas
<Githzerai> vlada: kao ne baš :)
<Githzerai> *kako
<Kosava> kdebase su ti biblioteke
<vlada> Baza kde baze je gomila zajednickih bazicnih stvarcica :)
<Kosava> za kde
<Githzerai> Kosava: kdeibs su biblioteke ;)
<vlada> kdebase je dovoljno da startujes celo okruzenje
<Githzerai> *kdelibs
<Kosava> jok Githzerai
<Githzerai> vlada: okruženje je kdebase-workspace
<Kosava> extra/kdebase-lib 4.7.2-1
<Kosava>     KDE libraries for the basic desktop applications
<vlada> Githzerai, to je ubuntu vidjenje okruzenja
<vlada> kada skines pakete s KDE.org treba ti kdelibs i kdebase
<Githzerai> Kosava: proveri Å¡ta je u tom paketu :)
<Kosava> ovde govorimo samo o aplikacijama koje su u sastavu kde-a koje se pokreću direktno kroz qt
<Githzerai> Kosava: takvih nema
<Kosava> u tom paketu je samo taj paket biblioteke
<vlada> Kosava, mozda ce moci od qt5 i kde5
<Kosava> a kao međuzavisnost
<Kosava> je dolphin kfind...
<Kosava> bla bla
<Kosava> kao posebni paketi
<Githzerai> Da bi aplikacija bila označena kao KDE mora zavisti najmanje od kdelibs
<vlada> imas i kioslaves
<Githzerai> u kdebase-libs su samo pomoćni programi
<Kosava> ali mi pričamo da će se raditi na tome da neće biti potrebe za kdepim, kdelibs...
<Githzerai> poput kioslaveova
<vlada> koji se ti, recimo, osnova zajednistva u kde-u
<Githzerai> Kosava: ako nema potrebe za kdelibs, onda to više nije KDE program ;)
<Githzerai> Ono o čemu je bilo govora jeste da se postojeći paketi razbiju na manje celine
<vlada> Kosava, KDE je integracija qt aplikacija u siru sliku
<vlada> medjusobna komunikacija, zajednicki upravitelji mime-tipovima i sl.
<Githzerai> KDE !=Qt
<Kosava> pa to je i cilj da ne bude kde
<Kosava> već qt
<Githzerai> A Å¡to bi to radili?
<vlada> Kosava, to je nemoguce
<Kosava> ko je lud da skida 80mb depp ako može da skine 5mb za akregator
<Kosava> :)
<Githzerai> Qt je samo toolkit
<Githzerai> Kosava: bez tih 80MB Akregator ne radi
<Kosava> radiće ;)
<Githzerai> neće
<Kosava> zato se sada na tome radi :)
<Kosava> tj. najavljeno je
<Githzerai> Izvini, ali lupaš :)
<Githzerai> QT je samo toolkit, on samo daje izgled programima
<Githzerai> isto kao i GTK
<Kosava> pa daće izgled i kdeapplikacijama
<Githzerai> Oni mogu da odvoje program od KDE-a, ali bi morali da pišu program od nule
<Githzerai> Kosava: Qt ne određuje kako program radi, već je samo alatka za pisanje programa
<Kosava> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODczOQ
<Githzerai> Način na koji se program uvezuje sa onim što treba da radi je isključivo u bibliotekama programa
<Githzerai> E nemoj phoronix, oni su poznati svirači...
<vlada> Githzerai, cak i tako
<vlada> Let's put all KDE libraries, support libraries, platform modules into Qt, remove the redundancies in Qt, and polish it into one nice consistent set of APIs, providing both, the wonderful KDE integration, consistency and convenience, as well as the simplicity and portability of the Qt platform.
<vlada> citaj
<Githzerai> Čitaj malo Arona Dž. Sajga, valjda on zna šta piše/rai
<vlada> Kosava, ^
<Kosava> http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-core-devel&m=128842761708404&w=2
<tata> treba mi objašnjenje u vezi swap-memorije
<maletaski> reci
<Githzerai> vlada: ali to nije odvajanje nego spajenje Qt i kdelibs u jedno :)
<vlada> Githzerai, kde biblioteke i onake prelaze u qt. Vec su prelazile u proslosti, hocu reci
<vlada> pogledaj phonon
<vlada> on je u qt-u
<tata> imam memoriju 1Gb a swap samo 120Mb, moram li to da menjam?
<vlada> a nastao je u KDE-u, nista novo
<Githzerai> vlada: da ali to ne utiče na veličinu preuzimanja: umesto kdelibs bi se preuzimao veći Qt
<vlada> Githzerai, da!
<maletaski> tata, pa mogao bi da povećaš
<Githzerai> A Phonon se sad razvija nezavisno od Qt jezgra
<Kosava> u cilju dobijanja manjih applikacija
<Kosava> :)
<Githzerai> Kosava: neće aplikacije biti manje
<vlada> Kosava, i qt-a od 700MB :)
<tata> a zašto, nevidim da mi nešto loše radi,
<Githzerai> tata: koristiš li hibernaciju?
<tata> i naravno, ne znam kako to da povećam
<maletaski> preteče me gitzh :D
<tata> Å¡ta je hibernacija
<Githzerai> Drugo, jedan veliki Qt se već pokazao kao nepogodan za razvoj
<maletaski> kad ostaviš računar da spava :D
<Githzerai> zato i jesu izbacili Phonon i Qtwebkit u zasebne projekte
<tata> ne
<maletaski> neznam kako drugačije da ti objasnim
<gaga> sta imas instalirano na kompjuteru, koji sistem radi na 1 giga rama
<Kosava> Ja sam za to neka naprave u okviru qt Å¡to da ne...
<tata> amd 2500+ 1Gb ram 80Gb hard
<maletaski> ne to
<gaga> koji operativni sistem si instalirao na komp, ubuntu, kubuntu. i sl
<maletaski> već dal je gnome ili kde ili nešto treće?
<tata> treće je, lxde
<maletaski> aha
<tata> Lubuntu
<maletaski> onda ništa ne diraj :D
<Githzerai> Kosava: i onda svi ostai moraju da čekaju naredno izdanje Qt-a da bi ispravili greške u sporednom projektu?
<vlada> tata, probaj! to je najbolji savet koji mogu da ti dam
<Githzerai> Tipičan primaer ti je QtWebKit
<gaga> mirno spavaj, meni na 1 giga rama ubuntu nikad nije presao u svap
<vlada> ako ne krlja, onda si dobar
<maletaski> nećeš imati problema sa njim uopšte
<Githzerai> Nijedan web pregledač na njemu zasnovan nije mogao adekvatno da napreduje jer ih je kočilo napredovanje QtWebKita
<vlada> ako krlja - pocvecavaj (mada ce da krlja hard i onako i ovako)
<Kosava> Pa za početak neka bude odvojen kao QtWebKit a kasnije nek se merguje
<tata> ok, hvala
<tata> ne diram
<Githzerai> Kosava: koja je razlika u odnosu na trenutno stanje, osim u imenima?
<Githzerai> Znači Qtlibs i qtlibs-extra umesto qt i kdelibs?
<Kosava> pa recimo da nebi trebalo da se skida oxygen tema, ikone i ostale sranja iz kde-a što uzimaju na velični...
<gaga> lubuntu je lagan sistem, super radi i na 256mb rama, a kamoli na 1 giga
<vlada> Kosava, a koje ces ikone onda da koristis?
<vlada> Etar?
<Githzerai> Kosava: pa neku temu ikona moraš skinuti, zvala se ona Oxygen ili bilo kako drugo
<tata> jasno mi je ,ne diram, hvala gospodo
<promis> meni sa 4gb je swapowao
<maletaski> pa Å¡ta si mu radio promis :D
<Kosava> nije bitno koja je tema ja koristim faenzu samo kažem šta je problem...
<promis> pa nisam ja direktno, nego se blender pokenjao u ram
<maletaski> lol
<promis> a nekd i VLC to zna da uradi
<Githzerai> Kosava: ti možeš da napraviš KDE distro koji će podrazumevano koristiti Faenza umesto Oxygen, ali i dalje moraš preuzeti temu ikona
<Kosava> naravno da mogu, ali sa ovim ne bi bilo uslovljeno
<Githzerai> Pa kako bi programi radili ako nemaš nijedne ikonice na sistemu ? :)
<promis> i onda odjednom, sve koči, hardisk renda, ja reko šta je ovo
<maletaski> :D
<promis> kad ono vlc se pokenjao u ram
<Kosava> radili bi bez ikonica :D
<Kosava> kao u nekim slučajevima
<Githzerai> Kosava: jesi li probao da koristiš sistem bez ikonica?
<promis> jedva prebacim u tty, i ubijem vlca
<Kosava> da
<vlada> Kosava, koji?
<Githzerai> Jel tako zamišljeno da radi?
<Kosava> kada installiraš arch imaš samo one osnovne gnome
<vlada> Kosava, ali samo one ti i trebaju
<Kosava> Ali karikiraš mnogo, nije poenta onoga na šta oću da ukažem :)
<Githzerai> ne, već kad instaliraš Gnom na Arču dobiješ i osnovnu Gnom temu
<Githzerai> KAd instaliraš KDE na Arču dobiješ i osnovnu KDE temu
<Githzerai> a to je Oxygen
<vlada> odoh
<vlada> pozz
<Kosava> ne installiram ni gnome ni kde
<maletaski> pozz
<Githzerai> a to što je Oxygen mbnogo veći od gnomove podrazumevane teme je drugo pitanje
<maletaski> otišo sam i ja
<maletaski> aj ln svima
<promis> unity i gnome3 su vratili konačno pravo značenje desktopa
<Githzerai> poz vlada
<Githzerai> promis: šta, sad si se setio značenja ? :)
<promis> ne kontam?
<Githzerai> pa kad si video šta nije desktop, odmah si se etio pravog značenja :)
<promis> pa nije desktop folder
<promis> dektop je dektop
<promis> unity i gnome3 su to konačno shvatili
<Githzerai> desktop je radna površ
<promis> pa to
<promis> tu samo prozori imaju da budu
<promis> niakkavi fajlovi i bakrači
<Githzerai> eh, pa to mi u KDE-u imamo odavno :P
<promis> pa da, tamo sam video onu opnu koja je folder
<promis> opa, skinula se nadogradnja, instalirao već pola. nisam ni primetio
<Githzerai> a površ nikad nije podrazumavala samo fajlove na površi
<Githzerai> već i propratni materijal...
<Githzerai> a bre Å¡to zeza net
<fantastic001> ln
<promis> prso X
<promis> oživeo X
<promis> Aaa, kako je fensy ovaj LightDM
<promis> Pa ja nemam gnome3 opciju?
<promis> Pa ja ne znam Å¡ta se bune za ovaj Unity
<promis> Å¡ta mu fali
<promis> Čoveče Ubntu2d troši 100MB manje
<promis> Mora malo i tastatura da se koristi, a ne samo miš
<promis> Očigledno ljudi navikli da samo klkću
<promis> haha, prso nautilus
<promis> prska nautilus kao prskalica
<marw> Å¡to prsaka? :)
<promis> nautilus[2965]: segfault at 700000008 ip 00007f664de398be sp 00007fff4218f2a0 error 4 in libgconf-2.so.4.1.5
<promis> segmetiše se dečko
<promis> Al dobro, koji če mi nautilus ;)
<promis> SImpatično nema šta
#ubuntu-rs 2011-10-16
<ubuntu_> .
<maletaski> ?
<ubuntu_> mogu li na jednom harddisku da imam 2 linuxa i jedan windows
<maletaski> da
<maletaski> samo zavisi koliki je hard
<ubuntu_> 160Gb
<maletaski> ojha
<maletaski> i više nego dosta :D
<ubuntu_> e sad redosled
<ubuntu_> imam win xp i ubuntu
<maletaski> dobro
<ubuntu_> sada bi da dodam puppy
<maletaski> aha
<ubuntu_> moye li
<maletaski> win i ubuntu ti već instalirani?
<ubuntu_> moze li
<ubuntu_> da
<maletaski> ok onda
<maletaski> bez ikakvih problema
<maletaski> samo odvoj particiju za njega
<ubuntu_> to znam ,znaci da krenem sa instalacijom puppy
<ubuntu_> sve normalno
<maletaski> da
<ubuntu_> a na kraju, onaj tripl boot
<maletaski> jedino neznam koji grub on ima
<maletaski> pa da
<maletaski> ako prilikom instalacije puppya instalira i grub
<ubuntu_> ima boot grub 4 dos i
<maletaski> onda nemaš ikakvih problema
<maletaski> aha
<maletaski> onda možda bolje da izbegneš instalaciju tog gruba
<maletaski> pa samo iz ubunta
<maletaski> po završetku
<maletaski> instalacije puppya
<maletaski> podigneš ubuntu
<maletaski> i u terminalu udariš "sudo update-grub"
<maletaski> i to će da ti doda pupy u postojeći grub
<ubuntu_> ne izgleda mi komplikovano
<maletaski> tako bar ja praktitkujem
<ubuntu_> nije mi to problem uradicu tako
<maletaski> jednom prilikom sam imao 5 distroa na dva hdd
<maletaski> i sve radilo odlično
<ubuntu_> bravo
<maletaski> :D
<ubuntu_> ok,  uradicu ovo kako si mi objasnio, pa javicu se drugi put kad zavrsim
<maletaski> ok
<ubuntu_> poz.
<maletaski> poz
<promis> I dalje gužva na forumu
<acinic> Pz
<acinic> Poz
<acinic> Zamena za Avidemux?
<promis> ffmpeg :P
<acinic> Za osnovnu obradu video materijala.
<promis> definiši osnovnu obradu
<acinic> Secenje i spajanje i prebacivanje u drugi format bez komresije da ima Gui?
<promis> mmm, mislim da ne postoji
<acinic> Za kompresiju je Handbrake ok
<acinic> E jbg, kako ne postoji?
<acinic>  :D
<promis> ja nisam čuo da postoji sve to što hoćeš u jednom programu
<promis> osim avidemuxa
<acinic> Nisam ni ja
<promis> inače, nije moguće prebaciti u drugi format bez kompresije
<acinic> Zato i pitam
<acinic> Avidemux im,a po defaultu copy
<promis> da ali za isti format
<promis> ffmpeg bi mogao da ti odradi sve to što hoćeš. Ali nema gui, samim tim malo više posla.
<promis> mada možeš da napraviš skripte, kao što sam ja napravio za svoje potrebe, pa onda ide mnogo brže
<promis> Ili pokreni ove male video editore, pa s njima to odradi. Tipa PiTiVi.
<acinic> Hvala
<radak> ja na ovom novom buntu, ne mogu nista da pokvarim, sve radi
<Atlantic777> radak: ne budi tako sigan :D
<vrag81> има доста неких ситних багова
<vrag81> рекао бих више но што је имало на 11.04
<radak> ja ne mogu da sakrijem zadovoljstvo
<radak> kubuntu i ubuntu, ya moje skromne potrebe rade bez greske, po prvi put
<Atlantic777> drago mi je :)
<Atlantic777> vrag81: imaš nekih konkretnih problema?
<vrag81> неке ситнице....
<vrag81> закуца фајерфокс у неком недефинисаном положају на екрану... (не би ме чудило да је до компиза)
<Atlantic777> Jesi li prijavio bubu?
<vrag81> и не могу да видим све радне површи истовремено (само црни екран)
<Atlantic777> Ili proverio da li je već prijavljena, pošto verovatno jeste.
<vrag81> нисам се још качио да проверавам бубе , јер још нисам сигуран колико је до  мене..
<radak> meni jedino smeta na ubuntu, sto je difoltno sve pojacano do maksimuma, ako pokrenem neki novi program sa zvukom, izbije me sa stolice
<vrag81> прешао сам са 32битног на 64 битни систем..
<Atlantic777> ovo sa crnim ekranom mi nekako liči na drajver
<vrag81> на истом налогу
<vrag81> не бих рекао да је до драјвера обзиром да све игрице раде...
<vrag81> а и то је радило до неког доба...
<vrag81> ипак има неких занимљивости са драјвером...
<vrag81> при стартовању игре малко је погубљен неколико десетина секунди а онда проради како треба...
<SideSW1PE> moin
#ubuntu-rs 2012-10-08
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> instalacija linuxsa : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-instalacija-linuxsa
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Update manager : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-update-manager--16451
<Singui> pozz :) imam neki problem sa konfiguracijom apache web servera na windowsu itd... (ako ima neko moze pomoc oko toga :D) nego me zanima, hocu da skinem neki linux kako bih mogao da ga pokrenem u virtual box-u pa da obavim to sto treba. Treba mi nesto minimalno a funkcionalno, recimo koliko se secam pre sam skinuo zen mini i bio je nekih 300mb, sto je bilo ok...
<Singui> a ubuntu mi malo puno zauzima, posto treba da odradim to sto pre jelte, naravno imam rok :)
<joostvb> добро јутро
<Beretta021> laku noc :)
<joostvb> hehe
<joostvb> np: Jarboli - Dobrodosli - Samo ponekad
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> webcamera driver : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-webcamera-driver
<stereo_advance> o/
<mibol> pozdrav ljudi
<stereo_advance> aj zdravo
<stereo_advance> :)
<nikolA> upomoć
<nikolA> rikno grub burazer reinstalirao windows. našo sam na vikiju instrukcije kako da povratim.
<vladap> \o/
<nikolA> sad mi fali samo but usb
<nikolA> jer mi cd čitač ne valja
<nikolA> skidam iso imidž al' sa oficijalnog sajta jako sporo
<nikolA> postoji li varijanta
<nikolA> ma, zaboravite
<nikolA> skonto sam
<nikolA> ne mož brže
<sasa_> sta skidas
<nikolA> a vi kako te?
<nikolA> skidam sad sa torenta
<sasa_> sta skidas
<sasa_> distro
<nikolA> 12.10
<sasa_> skini auto super grub disk
<sasa_> sgd
<sasa_> i pokreni pomocu njega linux
<sasa_> idi u synaptic i deinstaliraj grub , pa onda ponovo instaliraj paket grub-pc
<sasa_> i to je sve sto treba da uradis
<nikolA> kako da instaliram neki .iso na usb?
<uros1> unetbootin
<uros1> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<nikolA> u vindosu sam trenutno
<uros1> vidi link
<nikolA> vidim
<nikolA> evo skida
<uros1> :)
<nikolA> hteo sam da instaliram superGRUB2 na usb
<uros1> može
<nikolA> pa pomoću njega da vrnem moj grub koji je pojo novoinstalirani windows
<nikolA> je l to pamentno?
<uros1> ne moraš imaš bolji alat
<nikolA> koji?
<uros1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<nikolA> ček
<nikolA> je l' mogu ja kako sam ono objasnio
<nikolA> jer se zezam već sat vremena da skontam kako da namestim i na ovo su me upitili
<uros1> ma ovaj boot repair ti je automatski
<uros1> najlakše veruj mi
<uros1> a ima i live disk samo ga pusti i sve sam namesti
<nikolA> ma nema Å¡anse, 350 megabajta
<nikolA> skidaću to bar sat vremena sa ovim internetom
<nikolA> ja bi hteo preko super grub 2 da popravim
<uros1> ok može nije problem, ali ja moram da trčim po dete, biće neko tu valjda
<nikolA> evo instalirao sam iso fajl idem da probam
<sasa_> tu
<nikolA> pa se javim
<nikolA> hvala puno na pomoći
<nikolA> sila ste
<nikolA> javljam se ako zaserem
<nikolA> evo mene opet
<nikolA> yasro
<sasa_> sta
<nikolA> nisam skontao kako da butujem ubuntu kojem je riknuo preko SUperGrub 2
<nikolA> namestio .iso na usb drajv
<nikolA> restart
<nikolA> ucita mi super grub
<nikolA> i dalje ne znam
<nikolA> uros mi je govorio o nekom drugom programu
<nikolA> znas li koji je?
<sasa_> dalje odaberes u meniju da pokrenes linux distribuciju koja je na spisku
<nikolA> pa ne pokrene mi meni, već mi piše da pritisnem tab ako hoću da menjam opcije i ispod odbrojavanje koje se samo vrto u krug od 10 do 0
<nikolA> a u listi nema ništa
<nikolA> boot repair program će mi skinuti tek za 2 sata
<nikolA> imaš li ideju kako ovo da sredim?
<sasa_> nema nijedna opcija koja pokazuje da postoji neki linux distro u meniju
<nikolA> nema
<nikolA> izbaci mi samo jednu liniju u meniju koju ne mogu da označim
<nikolA> odnosno klikćem endet probavam gore dole i ništa se ne dešava samo se tajmer vraća na početno stanje
<sasa_> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-kako-vratiti-grub
<sasa_> ovo mozes da pokusas samo ako si siguran da znas sta radis
<sasa_> nikolA
<nikolA> sad pokusavam da ponovo instaliram super grub
<nikolA> skontao sam da sam prethodno instalirao neku betu
<nikolA> ajd idem da probam ponovo pa se čujemo
<sasa_> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/category/download/supergrub2diskdownload/
<sasa_> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/super-grub-disk/
<sasa_> pogledaj na slici kako to izgleda, i izaberi neku drugu verziju, imas tri na prvom linku
<nikolA> nisam uspeo ponovo
<nikolA> <a href="http://tinypic.com?ref=2j0cchw" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.tinypic.com/2j0cchw.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>
<nikolA> evi Å¡ta izbaci http://i48.tinypic.com/2j0cchw.jpg
<nikolA> da li to može da znači da mi je lik koji je reinstalirao windows obrisao linux
<nikolA> *
<nikolA> ?
<sasa_> kakav ti je to unetbootin,
<nikolA> pa ovo http://www.supergrubdisk.org/2010/08/20/sg2d-downloads-20100820/
<nikolA> znaš li saša šta mi to tu kod mene zbiva?
<sasa_> polako
<sasa_> kad skines program moras da namestis program na fles memoriju, posto kod tebe ne radi cd
<nikolA> pa da, uradih to
<nikolA> preko unetbootin
<nikolA> hmmm, ili nisam?
<nikolA> kanda taj unetbootin nije nešto dobro uradio. znaš li neki drugi dobar program za to?
<sasa_> NikolA, mora da se pojavi izbornik sa operativnim sistemima koji postoje na tvom racunaru
<sasa_> da pogledam nesto
<bitlord> pise da moze i sa dd da se kopira (dd ce prepisati kompletan sadrzaj diska/flash memorije!)   dd if=image.iso of=/dev/sdx (x uredjaj na koji se zeli upisati image )
<bitlord> tj. nece kompletan, ali dovoljno da prepise tabelu particija itd... (prepisace tacno onoliko koliko je image.iso velik)
<TildaTurn> nikolA; pa, pogledaj iz Windowsa particiju da li je tamo Linux
<TildaTurn> a, ne cita ext4 :-/
<TildaTurn> nista
<TildaTurn> oda sa live-cd
<sasa_> Tilda, ne radi kod njega ni dvd citac, to je problem, mora samo da raspakuje program na usb fles
<TildaTurn> aha
<nikolA> oko toga se njakamo već dva sata
<sasa_> mora da raspakuje program auto super grub disc na usb i da botuje sa flesa, da bi prepoznao linux, ako ga ima
<nikolA> a da li će super grub pokazati i windows?
<sasa_> da, hoce,
<sasa_> on vidi sve sisteme koji postoje kod tebe
<nikolA> moje pitanje za sad je koji program da korisim da raspakujem super grub na usb?
<nikolA> skinuo sam neki linux live usb creator al piše mi da ga ne propoznaje i kao probaće po difolt opcijama da ga instalira
<nikolA> sve mi smrdi da ni ovo neće hteti
<nikolA> odo da probam...
<bitlord> pogledaj gore ^^^^ sta sam napisao za dd (na njihovom sajtu kazu da moze sa dd) (samo pazljivo i trebalo bi da radi)
<bitlord> to moras kao root, i pazljivo sa if= of=  da ne prepises disk koji nisi hteo ;-)
<sasa_> http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/download.html
<nikolA> fejl
<nikolA> fejl 2.3 alfa
<sasa_> sta se desava
<nikolA> ne uspeva mi da učitam taj super grub
<nikolA>  da ga otpakujem ovaj put sam koristio http://www.linuxliveusb.com
<nikolA> evo ga
<nikolA> http://i48.tinypic.com/29gkfmv.jpg
<nikolA> a jedino Å¡to mogu da radim je da kucam komande
<nikolA> evo komandi http://i46.tinypic.com/161dqns.jpg
<nikolA> ja opet kontam da nisam otpakovao super grid
<sasa_> pokusaj da ides na opciju boot da vidimo sta ce da kaze
<nikolA> probao sam
<nikolA> kaže da moram da mu dam specifičan kernel
<nikolA> probo sam ubuntu 12. 10
<nikolA> al to nije kernel
<sasa_> mora da prikaze verziju kernela, program supergrub
<sasa_> ako je ubuntu 12.04, mora da prikaze kernel 3.2
<nikolA> ja kad mu ukucam boot on meni kaže da moram da mu dam specifični kernel i ne izbaci mi nikakvu listu da buram
<nikolA> skinuo sam .iso od ubuntua 12.10 probaću nejga da raspakujem na usb pa da pokrenem preko laive cd-a
<nikolA> a reci ti meni šta bi ti radio? i šta misliš šta mi se poslednje desilo?
<nikolA> da li sam ja konačno pokrenuo taj super grub ili ne?
<nikolA> ništa ne kontam
<sasa_> cek malo
<sasa_> sad cu da postavim sliku
<sasa_> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/1n/N5/1f4tzxse/dsc00672.jpg
<nikolA> sta je to?
<sasa_> to je supergrub disc, prvi sistem je linux, a pod detect anhy os bi kod tebe isao windows
<sasa_> slikao na mom starom racunaryu
<sasa_> to treba da se pojavi kod tebe
<nikolA> nije meni to tako ispalo
<nikolA> otpakovao sam live cd ubuntu 12.10 na usb
<nikolA> idem da restartujem pa da vidim Å¡ta onda
<sasa_> kod mene verzija super grub disc 1.97
<nikolA> ok, ajd probaću da se butujem preko lajva pa dolazim vamo
<nikolA> evo me u ubuntu!
<nikolA> al na lajvu
<nikolA> kako odavde da reinstaliram grub?
<nikolA> verovatno postoji samo jedna lajna u terminalu da se utkuca
<sasa_> http://www.ucionica.net/os/kako-reinstalirati-grub-2-1467/
<sasa_> nikolA : pokreni prvo gparted i vidi da li su particije od linuxa jos uvek tu, ili je mozda obrisan, da vidimo i tu opciju
<dragan99> nikoLA kad si ga digao sa live CD idi na wiki od ubuntu i nadji grub2kkao se vraca
<dragan99> kao sto rece sasa- prvo vidi da li uopste imas linux
<sasa_> http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Grub2
<nikolA> koja mi je root ovde?
<nikolA> 1 2 3 4 5 6 7  	     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *          63    40965749    20482843+   7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev/sda2        40965872   312560639   135797384    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA) /dev/sda5        40965874    45078389     2056258   82  Linux swap / Solaris /dev/sda6        45078453    65561264    10241406   83  Linux /dev/sda7        65561328    81931499     8185086   83  Linux /dev/sda
<nikolA> sda6 ili sda 7
<nikolA> jedna je verovatno root a druga home
<bitlord> to ti je najlakse da proveris, monitiras je negde i zaviris u sadrzaj :o)
<sasa_> idi na gparted alat, i tu ces videti sve, koja je particija root
<dragan99> sta vidis iz gparted, logicno je da si valjda pravio prvo root pa onda home
<dragan99> sda6 mu je swap po meni a onda bi root trebao da bude sda7
<dragan99> mozda i gresim
<nikolA> nece gparted, zapuco, nece da skenira particije
<nikolA> da li brojke u koloni blocks ozacavaju koliko bajtova imaju paticije?
<dragan99> resatrtuj pa ponov digni live Cd
<dragan99> swap mora da ti je mali nisi valjda odvaljivao velicine, posle swap trebalo bi da si pravio roo
<nikolA> pa mogu znati po velicini
<nikolA> zato pitam
<bitlord> nikolA, jesi nesto monitorao do sada od particija?
<dragan99> *root
<nikolA> hocu da pitam da li  kolona Blocks pokazuje velicinu particija
<nikolA> tako mogu odrediti koja mi je root
<nikolA> jer je root 10gb, home mi je 8, nesto
<dragan99> nezgodan ispis ali po analogiji kod mene sda2 extendu njoj sda5 swap
<nikolA>  Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *          63    40965749    20482843+   7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev/sda2        40965872   312560639   135797384    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA) /dev/sda5        40965874    45078389     2056258   82  Linux swap / Solaris /dev/sda6        45078453    65561264    10241406   83  Linux /dev/sda7        65561328    81931499     8185086   83  Linux /dev/sda8        81931563   
<nikolA> jebiga ne znam kako da ga ispisem lepo
<bitlord> nikolA, kopiraj fdisk -l  na paste.lugons.org i daj link ovako se nista ne vidi
<nikolA> https://paste.lugons.org/show/56RsNFg65GR8xW2Aqqpi/
<nikolA> mislim da je sda7
<nikolA> rood
<bitlord> e to je vec bolje sda2 je swap to se vidi lepo ;-)
<nikolA> *root
<bitlord> nisi montirao nista do sada od toga?  daj izlaz od mount na paste.lugons.org
<nikolA> ni[ta nisam montirao
<nikolA> kako da idem? sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt
<nikolA> to
<nikolA> _
<nikolA> ?
<bitlord> polako
<bitlord> ako nisi nista montirao onda tako nekako, ustvari prvo   sudo su -
<bitlord> ko ce stalno piskarati sudo, a za sve nam treba sada
<nikolA> cekaj bre, sta sada da kucam?
<bitlord> sudo su -
<nikolA> aj stavi to sto kucam pod navodnike
<nikolA> aha
<nikolA> konam
<bitlord> ovo cemo koristiti kao referencu (posto ne koristim ubuntu, a grub i ne poznajem pervise) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<bitlord> nikakve navodnike
<dragan99> sda6 mu je najverovatnije root
<bitlord> jesi odradio sudo su - ?
<nikolA> jesam
<bitlord> nikolA, mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/    i onda  ls /mnt  pa daj izlaz toga na paste.lugons.org
<bitlord> dragan99, moze biti, a da ne nagadjamo, ls ce nam sve reci ;-)
<dragan99> to i cekam
<nikolA> https://paste.lugons.org/show/h1VPBVJNz1JZ1UYzIhmY/
<nikolA> ovo mi je home, ne?
<dragan99> sda6 je root
<bitlord> ne, to je /
<dragan99> bitlord ?
<bitlord> odlicno, /home nam i ne treba
<bitlord> dragan99, "<nikolA> ovo mi je home, ne?"   ovo je home?  kazem ne, to je /
<dragan99> dobro ok /  nij eroot da budeo precizni
<nikolA> dobro sda6 nije root
<nikolA> vec mi je to home
<nikolA> ok
<bitlord> nikolA, jel ti citas?
<nikolA> ne kontam sad... sta mi je sda6?
<bitlord> verovatno nemas poseban /boot posto to installer ne radi sam
<bitlord> ako je ono montiran sda6 ono je  /  nije /home   u /home imas obicno samo  <user1>, <user2>, ... <userN>  oni koji imaju home direktorije
<nikolA> ok
<nikolA> sad da probamo da montujemo sda7?
<nikolA> ili sta?
<bitlord> ne treba nam za ovo
<bitlord> polako
<bitlord> prepisi ovo   for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do mount -B $i /mnt$i; done        i izvrsi   kao sa onog uputstva https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot samo sam izbacio sudo jer nam ne treba
<dragan99> ?
<bitlord> dragan99, ?
<nikolA> mozete li mi objasniti prvo samo. ja mislim da mi izmedju sda6 i sda7 jedna od njih home a druga root. Do kog zakljucka smo dosli do sad? Sta je sda6?
<bitlord> nikolA, <nikolA> https://paste.lugons.org/show/h1VPBVJNz1JZ1UYzIhmY/
<bitlord> <nikolA> ovo mi je home, ne?
<bitlord> <dragan99> sda6 je root
<bitlord> <bitlord> ne, to je /
<dragan99> zasto ka dna Ubuntu wiki ide samo ovo sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda i restart
<bitlord> dragan99, moguce da moze i tako (nemam pojma o grub-u) ali i ovo bi sigurno radilo
 * bitlord koristi stari grub, ali ova procedura je ista
<nikolA> ok, sta onda na kraju kucam?
<bitlord> nikolA, moze onda i ovako kako dragan99 kaze   grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda       (ne treba nam sudo jer smo vec odradili sudo su )
<dragan99> ne znam ni ja napamet uvek kad zahebem dignem live odem tu i odradim za minut koristim grub2
<dragan99> bitlord ja citam to odavde http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Grub2
<nikolA> odradio sam ovo    grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<nikolA> sta sad?
<bitlord> umount /mnt
<bitlord> i restart, valjda ce proraditi
<bitlord> nije bilo gresaka ?
<dragan99> restart
<dragan99> da to nisam pitao
<nikolA> kaze nema erora
<bitlord> nikolA, eto sve znas, pa probaj ;-)
<nikolA> znaci idem na restart sad jedan pa cemo vidimo da l funguje
<dragan99> onda nikola to sto je napisao bitl;ord pa restart i vadi napolje live CD
<bitlord> mada bi on sam trebao  umount da uradi pri restartu (tako da nije toliko vazno)
<bitlord> dragan99, svako uputstvo koje je up-to-date je OK, a jos bolje ako ima prevod ili da je neko pisao na poznatom jeziku (valjda se novajlije lakse snadju)   meni ono prvo doslo dok sam trazio na netu i sa "pouzdane" lokacije  ubuntu community dokumentacija
<dragan99> ovo je sa domaceg Ubuntu wiki prevedenoi sredjeno
<dragan99> ja uvek idem tu, ne pamtim niti se trudim da zapamtim, znam da radi
<nikolA> ljudi radi!
<dragan99> e sta ce biti sa 12.10  i kakv c eto biti grub koji podrzva UEFI videcemo
<dragan99> nikoLA pa normalno da radi :)
<nikolA> ma Å¡ljaka
<nikolA> bre
<bitlord> nikolA, super
<nikolA> hvala vam ljudi ko braći
<dragan99> sad moze onako da odes na link i vidi sto uputsvo
<dragan99> koliki ti je disk kad si se stiso z aUbuntu
<nikolA> pa imam 180giga kontam
<nikolA> ma jok
<nikolA> 130 tako nešto sve skupa
<sasa__> diskonektovao sam se , je li uspelo nikolA
<nikolA> jeste uspelo sasa
<dragan99> jeste
#ubuntu-rs 2012-10-09
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Program slican Partkeeper-u : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-program-slican-partkeeper-u
<promis> čovek će da skoči http://www.redbullstratos.com/live
<promis> skočiće http://www.redbullstratos.com/live
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> screensaver : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-screensaver--16459
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> screensaver : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-screensaver--16460
#ubuntu-rs 2012-10-10
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> rezanje sistema : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-rezanje-sistema
<TheD> drugari vecer :)
<TheD> drugari vecer :)
#ubuntu-rs 2012-10-11
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Купујем матичну плочу K8N4 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kupujem-maticnu-plocu-k8n4
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ubuntu 12.04.1 Sumovi u zvuku : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-12-04-1-sumovi-u-zvuku
#ubuntu-rs 2012-10-12
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> xchat-GNOME problem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-xchat-gnome-problem
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> netbook i laptop sa preinstaliranim ubuntu : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-netbook-i-laptop-sa-preinstaliranim-ubuntu
<hightech> jel mogu znati zasto? ali stvarno zasto?
<hightech> Vaš korisnički nalog na forumu je trenutno pod zabranom. Razlog Zabrane: Вријеђање, скретање са теме, провоцирање администрације
<hightech> Zabrana će biti skinuta: 22.10.2012., 01.00
<hightech> ubuntu=rs forum, srpski dijalekt sa primesama bosanskog i hrvatskog, ne razumem
<hightech>  Вријеђање   ja nikoga nisam vrijedjao
<hightech> trebalo bi .ba
<hightech> ili .hr
<hightech> ne razumem
<hightech> al to je nebitno
<hightech> na goranovu prozivku upucenu meni
<hightech> odgovorio sam mu mada sam hteo da se suzdrzim
<hightech> bespotrebna je njegova opaska a pritom nema argment
<hightech> prso zabog js, naravno da moze i bez js
<hightech> Вријеђање, скретање са теме, провоцирање администрације
<hightech> <hightech> Zabrana će biti skinuta: 22.10.2012., 01.00
<hightech> nek mi skloni taj ijekavski dijalekt
<hightech> nek stavi
<hightech> vredjanje
<hightech> bez vrijedjanje
<hightech> toliko imam pravo da trazim
<hightech> znaci: vredjanje umesto vrijedjanje
<hightech> nisam ja kriv sto neki sa 20 godina rada na linuxu ne znaju osnovne stvari web dizajna, neko ih naucio samo js, pa misle da je to web dizajn
<hightech> bojce je super lik i njemu sam se izvinio
<hightech> goran je mentalac tezak, jos je i nekih drugih ljudi privatne poruke postovao
<hightech> ja bi ga rascinio
<hightech> u bilo kom pogledu
<hightech> goran libreofis, taj valjda
<hightech> jbg, ne pricam sam sa sobom, vec zelim da se vide logovi
<hightech> bzvz ako ne smes da kazes sta mislis
<hightech> nema to veze onda sa open source zajednicom
<hightech> al nebitno
<hightech> :)
<hightech> admin tim treba da bude nepristrasna ekipa
<hightech> i profesionalna
<hightech> a ne da se ekskomuniciraju korisnici zbog nedostatka fleksibilnosti
<hightech> na sta da budemfleksibilan
<hightech> na njegovu sujetu
<hightech> bole me bas
<hightech> ...
<hightech> :)
<hightech> ja sam za to da se nemaju dlake na jeziku i da se ne podilazi adminima, ko god oni bili
<hightech> admin je isto sto i svi mi
<hightech> a ima i korisnika
<hightech> koji mnoooooogo vise znaju od pojedinih admina
<hightech> al to je u drugom planu
<hightech> jer oni su admini
<hightech> pazi, ode negde i misli se u sebi i hvali se, : JA SAM ADMIN
<hightech> so what?
<hightech> sta s tim?
<hightech> goran libreofis admin
<hightech> ima dve titule, tako bar o sebi misli
<hightech> covek titula
<hightech> bez obraza
<hightech> jebala te "titula" koju si sam u glavi umislio
<hightech> :)
<hightech> necu vise
<hightech> idem nesto pameetno da radim
<hightech> izvinjavam se ekipi ako su morali ovo da gledaju
<hightech> :)
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Izgled Ubuntu-a : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-izgled-ubuntu-a
<milos015_> pozz
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Prodajem neispravan Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Pro V 2085 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-prodajem-neispravan-fujitsu-siemens-amilo-pro-v-2085
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Prodajem desktop : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-prodajem-desktop
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Prodajem neispravan... : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-prodajem-desktop
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> HP Deskjet 3745 Color Inkjet : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-hp-deskjet-3745-color-inkjet
#ubuntu-rs 2012-10-13
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ubuntu 12.4 LTS - problem instalacije printera Samsung ML -1675 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-12-4-lts-problem-instalacije-printera-samsung-ml-1675
<Orpheus_> molim za pomoc pocetniku
<Orpheus_> na drugom kompu sam hteo da se ulogujem kao drugi korisnik i nesto sam zeznuo i sada mi se otvara bez grafickog okruzenja, ima samo linija na vrhu sa datumom i nista vise
<Orpheus_> ako moze pomoc kako da se vrnem na normalan nacin rada
<Orpheus_> nikad ne znam kada ovde ima nekoga
<Orpheus_> molim, ima li neko da mi moze pomoci? :)
<Orpheus_> na drugom kompu sam hteo da se ulogujem kao drugi korisnik i nesto sam zeznuo i sada mi se otvara bez grafickog okruzenja, ima samo linija na vrhu sa datumom i nista vise
<Orpheus_> kako da se vratim u Gnome?
<Orpheus1> pozdrav
<Orpheus1> na drugom kompu sam hteo da se ulogujem kao drugi korisnik i nesto sam zeznuo i sada mi se otvara bez grafickog okruzenja, ima samo linija na vrhu sa datumom i nista vise. Kako da se ulogujem ponovo na Gnome
<maletaski> Orpheus1, budi malo strpljiv
<maletaski> ako neko ima vremena odgovoriće ti
<maletaski> nema potrebe da spamuješ
<Orpheus1> ok izvini
<maletaski> netreba da se izvinjavaš
<maletaski> samo budi malo strpljiv :D
<Orpheus1> pisao sam sa sajt pa sad iz Opere pa zato je duplirano
<maletaski> ok
<maletaski> reci tačno u čemu je problem
<Orpheus1> ne snalazim se bas ovde
<maletaski> šta si pokušavao da uradiš
<Orpheus1> hteo sam se prijaviti kao drugi korisnik
<maletaski> ma ok to
<maletaski> nego na kompu
<Orpheus1> to i pisem :)
<maletaski> aha
<maletaski> znači pokušao si kao drugi korisnik
<Orpheus1> ulogovao sam se na ubuntu kao drugi korisnik ali mi nije otisao na Gnome nego je prazna radna povrsina
<maletaski> hm
<Orpheus1> samo sa datumom na vrhu i nista vise
<maletaski> jel si pokušao logout/in
<Orpheus1> ne znam kako sad da se vratim i ulogujem
<maletaski> aha ček
<Orpheus1> probao bih ali ne vidim to nigde
<Orpheus1> nista ne reaguje na klik misa
<maletaski> samo malo
<Orpheus1> ok
<maletaski> pokušaj ovako
<maletaski> pritisni ctrl+alt+delete
<maletaski> ili ctrl+alt+backspace
<Orpheus1> momenat
<Orpheus1> ne reaguje ni na jedno
<maletaski> čudno
<maletaski> a da pokušaš restart
<maletaski> pozdrav yoda :D
<Orpheus1> uspeo sam sa Ctrl+alt+del
<maletaski> e odlično
<Orpheus1> a nakon restarta opet ode tamo
<maletaski> sad probaj da se ponovo uloguješ
<maletaski> hm
<Orpheus1> sada sam psole restarta stao na pocetku.... Grub
<Orpheus1> mozdatu treba nesto drugacije...
<maletaski> kako misliš stao?
<Orpheus1> pa zaustavio ono kad odbrojava sekunde
<maletaski> aha
<maletaski> nije to grub
<maletaski> to biraš kernel
<Orpheus1> pa da ok
<Orpheus1> :)
<maletaski> jel imaš tu u listi neki stariji kernel?
<maletaski> predhodnu verziju
<Orpheus1> ima drugi red
<maletaski> probaj njega
<maletaski> da vidiš jel će isto da bude
<Orpheus1> (recoveri mode)
<maletaski> da
<Orpheus1>  a ispod pise
<Orpheus1> prevous linux versions
<Orpheus1> ima i ovo
<maletaski> e taj
<Orpheus1> ok
<Orpheus1> probacu pa cu se javiti
<maletaski> ajd
<Orpheus1> za par minuta
<maletaski> ok
<Orpheus1> ok?
<Orpheus1> ima verzija od 23-30
<Orpheus1> sve sam probao i uvek mi se uloguje kao i malo pre
<Orpheus1> ima samo logo u sredini destopa i na vrhu u levom cesku pise 1:1 (I)  i datum
<Orpheus1> i nista vise
<Orpheus1> ali kada kliknem na ctrl+alt i neki od F1-F12
<Orpheus1> otvara mi se terminal
<maletaski> da znam
<Orpheus1> mozda tu nesto treba
<maletaski> pa treba
<maletaski> :)
<maletaski> ali to sačekaj nekog iskusnijeg
<maletaski> da ti kaže šta
<Orpheus1> aha
<Orpheus1> kako se odavde moze izlogovati
<Orpheus1> ili preci na drugo okruzenje
<maletaski> ctrl+alt+F1
<Orpheus1> to jesam ali sam sada u tom terminalu ili kako se zove msm da nije termilan nego
<Orpheus1> crno okruzenje gde se pise
<Orpheus1> :)
<Orpheus1> prvi red je Ubuntu12.04...... tty1 a kad idem na ctrl+alt+F2 onda pise tty2 i tako
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> WEB hosting i linux : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-web-hosting-i-linux
<Orpheus1> nista od mog problema :)
<Orpheus1> msm od resenja
<Orpheus1> molim ako neko zna da pomogne
<Orpheus1> kako iz konzolnog (negrafickog moda) preci u Gnome?
<nihil_enochian> Orpheus1, kazi mi posto sam tek sada video,koju verziju ubuntu-a koristis?
<Orpheus1> 12.004
<Orpheus1> 04
<nihil_enochian> ok
<nihil_enochian> koje graficko okruzenje?
<nihil_enochian> unity ili gnome shell
<Orpheus1> ne znam naziv ali ovo gde je onaj panel sa leve strane
<nihil_enochian> ono sto dodje po efaultu kad instaliras sistem
<Orpheus1> problem je sto sam se hteo ulogovati kao drugi korisnik pa mi otislo u sesiju
<nihil_enochian> ako je tako to je unity
<Orpheus1> bez grafickog
<nihil_enochian> verovatatno ti je compiz poblesavio
<Orpheus1> imam samo logo u sredini i datum gore
<Orpheus1> mis mrda ali ne reaguje na klik nigde
<nihil_enochian> ajde probacemo da vratimo compiz na default podesavanja
<Orpheus1> na ctrl+alt+F1
<nihil_enochian> sacekaj
<Orpheus1> ode u neki tekst mod
<Orpheus1> ok
<nihil_enochian> jer sa tog kompa pises?
<Orpheus1> sa drugog
<nihil_enochian> ok
<Orpheus1> onaj je laptop i tu je pored
<nihil_enochian> kazi kada odes u taj "text mode"
<nihil_enochian> sta ti spie sve
<nihil_enochian> da li znas da se ulogujes
<nihil_enochian> *pise
<Orpheus1> treba da se ulogujem
<Orpheus1> ulogujem se
<Orpheus1> pise tty1
<nihil_enochian> da
<Orpheus1> kao pvra povrsina
<nihil_enochian> e sad tu trebas da ukucas svoj username
<nihil_enochian> pa password
<Orpheus1> da to je ok
<Orpheus1> ali ne znam sta  dalje
<nihil_enochian> da ti izbaci kao u terminalue sacekaj sad cu da ti kazem
<Orpheus1> ok
<nihil_enochian> aj sad jednu po jednu
<nihil_enochian> komandu kucaj tu
<nihil_enochian> unity --reset
<nihil_enochian> ili kopirai odavde
<nihil_enochian> *j
<nihil_enochian> unity --reset-icons
<Orpheus1> cek malo nesto radi
<nihil_enochian> ok
<nihil_enochian> ja cu da ti izbacim i ti samo jednu po jednu kopiraj
<nihil_enochian> dalje
<nihil_enochian> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<Orpheus1> stalo mi nesto
<Orpheus1> trepce ali ne ide nesto dalje
<nihil_enochian> sacekaj
<Orpheus1> initializing compozite options ...done
<nihil_enochian> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compizconfig-1
<nihil_enochian> nakon toga moze i ovu sledecu za svaki slucaj ali  i ne moras
<nihil_enochian> rm -rf ~/.config/compiz-1/compizconfig/*
<nihil_enochian> na kraju samo ukucaj sudo reboot
<Orpheus1> ujos uvek trepce i ne mrda
<Orpheus1> posle onoga sto sam napisao
<Orpheus1> initializing....
<Orpheus1> u sledecem redu trepce
<nihil_enochian> koliko dugo?
<Orpheus1> to tako treba?
<Orpheus1> pa od kako sam napisao malopre
<nihil_enochian> cekaj jel imas novu liniju da kucas komandu ili ne?
<Orpheus1> ne u novoj liniji na samom pocetko kursor trepace
<nihil_enochian> nista pritisni ctrl+c
<nihil_enochian> dda se pojavi ono
<nihil_enochian> kako treba
<nihil_enochian> pa ukucaj sledecu komandu
<nihil_enochian> rm -rf ~/.config/compiz-1/compizconfig/*
<Orpheus1> ne treba ono reste icons?
<nihil_enochian> nema potrebe
<Orpheus1> reset-icons?
<nihil_enochian> aj ovo
<nihil_enochian> pa na kraju
<nihil_enochian> sudo reboot
<Orpheus1> kako se kuca ona liija
<Orpheus1> ~
<nihil_enochian> shift pa iznad tab
<nihil_enochian> to je to
<nihil_enochian> shift pa iznad tab
<nihil_enochian> ili ispod esc
<Orpheus1> to kod mene nema :)
<Orpheus1> strasno
<Orpheus1>  sta mi se desava
<nihil_enochian> brate mora da ima
<nihil_enochian> odmah levo od broja levo na tastaturi
<nihil_enochian> *broja jedan
<Orpheus1> da to vidim
<Orpheus1> ali ne i kako se kuca
<nihil_enochian> pa pritisni shift
<nihil_enochian> i to dugme
<Orpheus1> da jesam
<nihil_enochian> i?
<Orpheus1> ma nece
<nihil_enochian> drugare aj onda ovako
<Orpheus1>  mozda sto je bila SR
<Orpheus1> tastatura
<nihil_enochian> sacekaj onda da nadjem gde se to nalazi na sr tastaturi pa da ti kazem
<nihil_enochian> ma kod mene je i na sr tastaturi tu
<nihil_enochian> nema veze aj ovako
<nihil_enochian> restartuj komp
<nihil_enochian> pa kad ti upadne tamo na desktop koji ne valja
<nihil_enochian> pritisni na tastaturi alt+printscreen+k
<nihil_enochian> i kad te ubaci na onaj loginscreen
<nihil_enochian> idi na ubuntu 2d
<nihil_enochian> znas to kako?
<Orpheus1> da
<Orpheus1> sad jeste
<nihil_enochian> sta?
<Orpheus1> usao sam kako treba
<nihil_enochian> oces da kazes da si usao u obican unity
<nihil_enochian> i da je sve ok
<Orpheus1> da
<Orpheus1> da
<nihil_enochian> aj ti za svaki slucaj odradi ove komande  u terminal opet
<Orpheus1> odlicno
<Orpheus1> ove od gore?
<nihil_enochian> ali ne moras sve
<nihil_enochian> rm -rf ~/.config/compiz-1/compizconfig/*
<nihil_enochian> i posle samo restartuj komp
<Orpheus1> ukucam sve alio nista se ne desava
<nihil_enochian> ma desava se
<nihil_enochian> samo ti izbaci novi red
<nihil_enochian> to je to
<nihil_enochian> samo restart
<nihil_enochian> ili sudo reboot u terminal
<Orpheus1> ha ha sad mi ne priznaje root sifru
<Orpheus1> pa to nema nigde
<Orpheus1> :)
<nihil_enochian> nemoguce
<nihil_enochian> aj samo restart
<nihil_enochian> klasican
<nihil_enochian> pa probaj da li je sve ok
<Orpheus1> jesam
<Orpheus1> sad je ok
<nihil_enochian> ook
<Orpheus1> super
<Orpheus1> veliko hvala
<nihil_enochian> zapisi ove komande negde
<nihil_enochian> to ti se uglavnom desava kad mnogo cackas po compiz
<nihil_enochian> :D
<Orpheus1> prestacu cackati
<Orpheus1> sd cu preci na nesto zivlje :)
<Orpheus1> sto je sigurno, sigurno
<nihil_enochian> tebi se verovatno ugasio unity plagin iz compiza
<nihil_enochian> to je moglo i drugacije da se resi ali nema veze sada
<Orpheus1> ne znam
<nihil_enochian> bitno ti je samo da kad nesto cackas pre toga stavis terminal na desktop
<Orpheus1> paicu drugi put
<nihil_enochian> da bi mogao da ispravis greske
<Orpheus1> pa slabo ja zna mte stvari
<Orpheus1> jos se ucim
<nihil_enochian> ok
<nihil_enochian> to ti niko nece zameriti
<nihil_enochian> slobodno pitaj kad god te nesto muci zato smo tu
<Orpheus1> ok hvala
<Orpheus1> samo i ovde nikad ne znam kad je ko online
<Orpheus1> vidim tu desno listu a ne znam ko je tu a ko ne
<nihil_enochian> pa verovatno je vima nama ukljucen i stoji tako ali ne obracamo bas uvek paznju
<nihil_enochian> :D
<nihil_enochian> ako vidis da sam tu slobodno samo meni posalji poruku jer cu onda da dobijem notifikaciju pa cu da pogledam
<Orpheus1> sada sam u gnome classic
<Orpheus1> ako se ne varam
<Orpheus1> a sa veve strane onaj panel
<nihil_enochian> to ti je unity
<Orpheus1> kad otvorim neki program, pre mi je bila onaka mala strelica
<nihil_enochian> gnome classic nemas od 11.04 verzije
<Orpheus1> kod aktivnog programa
<nihil_enochian> sem ako sam ne instaliras
<Orpheus1> a sad je taj dole u donjem paneku msm taj doticni program
<Orpheus1> *panelu
<nihil_enochian> onda je gnome classic ako si prethodno to instalirao
<Orpheus1> pre sam video u podesavanju da je bio imaj klizac gde odredjujes velicinu ikonica u panelu a sada toga nema
<Orpheus1> a onaj je drugi gnome2?
<Orpheus1> Ubuntu 2D?
<Orpheus1> to je taj unity
<nihil_enochian> da ubuntu i ubuntu 2d ti je unity
<Orpheus1> imam Gnome Classic, Gnome classic (no efect), ScrotWM, Ubuntu 2D, KDE plazma.... i Ubuntu
<nihil_enochian> ti imas sve
<nihil_enochian> :D
<nihil_enochian> fali ti samo gnome shell :D
<Orpheus1> koji je taj najnoviji
<Orpheus1> nisam nikad gledao koji sam pre koristio :)
<nihil_enochian> koj?
<Orpheus1> msm unity
<nihil_enochian> to je ubuntu samo sto pise
<Orpheus1> ok
<Orpheus1> hvala ti jos jednom
<nihil_enochian> nista
<stereo_advance> o/
<maletaski> \o
<stereo_advance> hej hej
<stereo_advance> Å¡ta se radi
<maletaski> hay hay
<maletaski> evo kucka se :)
<stereo_advance> dakle opušteno
<maletaski> ma da
<stereo_advance> valja se, subota je
<stereo_advance> ja stigao kući pa ću i ja opušteno
<maletaski> tako i treba
<stereo_advance> idem da vidim Å¡ta ima novo u svetu pa se kuckamo
<maletaski> aj
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Slaba rezolucija monitora : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-slaba-rezolucija-monitora
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Previse ? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-previse
#ubuntu-rs 2012-10-14
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Slaba rezolucija monitora : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-slaba-rezolucija-monitora
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Previse ? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-previse
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Previse ? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-previse
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem sa KAlarmom : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-problem-sa-kalarmom
<uros1> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<bitlord> ^_^
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Kompjuter se restartuje na shutdown opciji : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-xubuntu-kompjuter-se-restartuje-na-shutdown-opciji
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Davanje ovlascenja drugom, Standard, User-u : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-davanje-ovlascenja-drugom-standard-user-u
<TheD> ve?er
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> 64 ili 32 bita : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-64-ili-32-bita--16481
#ubuntu-rs 2013-10-07
<brok> pozdrav ekipo
<savvas0> ljudi, jel ne radi rs.archive.ubuntu.com? Upravo sam primetio da nije odavno azuriran
<savvas0> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ubuntu.etf.bg.ac.rs-archive pise u statusu "last update unknown"
<savvas0> ups
<Atlantic777> savvas0: taj mirror nije u našoj nadležnosti
<Atlantic777> i generalno je savet da se ne koristi
<savvas0> sto ne trazite da se prebaci rs.archive.ubuntu.com na glavni mirror ubuntu-a onda?
<savvas0> evo ja posle toliko meseci sam se zacudio zasto sam ostao sa verzijom 19.x firefox-a :)
<Atlantic777> ima drugih stvari da se rešava u zajednici, ovo još nije stiglo na red
<savvas0> ah.. u pravu si
<savvas0> nemate nista protiv ako budem nasao malo vremena da prijavim umesto vas?
<savvas0> ne znam da li se i dalje prijavljuje tako nesto na rt@ubuntu.com
<Atlantic777> nisam siguran
<Atlantic777> mi smo voljni da preuzmemo brigu o tom serveru, ali jednostavno još nije na redu :)
<Atlantic777> pred nama je selidba na drugi server i mala preraspodela u vođstvu zajednice
<savvas0> ok
<savvas0> pozdrav!! srecno sa selidbom :p
<Milos_SD> pozdrav
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem sa lozinkom : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-lozinkom
#ubuntu-rs 2013-10-08
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> rs.archive.ubuntu.com -> archive.ubuntu.com : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-rs-archive-ubuntu-com-archive-ubuntu-com
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Mint 15 KDE i Ati proprietary : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-mint-15-kde-i-ati-proprietary
#ubuntu-rs 2013-10-09
<z0ran> http://rt.com/usa/anonymous-fawkes-dc-march-902/
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Mesa 9.3 a.k.a. 10.0... : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-mesa-9-3-a-k-a-10-0
#ubuntu-rs 2013-10-10
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> automatsko aktualizovanje : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-automatsko-aktualizovanje
#ubuntu-rs 2013-10-11
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Još jedan pozdrav : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-jos-jedan-pozdrav
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> ati radeon vsync off : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ati-radeon-vsync-off
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Molim za pomoć : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-molim-za-pomoc--18022
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Laptop Asus k50c SIS grafika(instalacija drajvera) : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-molim-za-pomoc--18022
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Laptop Asus k50c SIS grafika(instalacija drajvera) : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-laptop-asus-k50c-sis-grafika-instalacija-drajvera
#ubuntu-rs 2013-10-12
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem sa Medibuntu repozitorijumom : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-medibuntu-repozitorijumom
<baraba> ko je Ubuntu? ko stoi iza i za koga radi !?
 * baraba jos nisam dokucio krajni cilj 'linux' 
<baraba> ubuntu
 * baraba ubuntu mora da je neki  ;(tajni agent '777'
<baraba> dungodung|away: :)
#ubuntu-rs 2013-10-13
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ekran pobrljavi na Live linux Cd : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ekran-pobrljavi-na-live-linux-cd
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Pomoc oko ssh : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-pomoc-oko-ssh
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> ASUS K93S : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-asus-k93s
<alexa> ljudi, dedin laptop ne pušta više zvuk. imam vezu s njim preko teamviewera i skype-a.
<alexa> Koristi i HDMI kabal za prenos slike i zvuka na TV
<alexa> Sad nema zvuk ni na laptopu, ni na TV-u
<alexa> stavio sam da se uradi update
<alexa> jer sam video da se i nešto vezano za zvuk update-uje
<alexa> koristi 12.04 LTS
<alexa> on ništa nije čačkao
<alexa> primetio sam da je bio master volume smanjen, ali i kad sam pojačao, nikakve razlike nije bilo
<alexa> Å¡ta bi trebalo da uradim?
<alexa> Kako da utvrdim da li je hardware-ski problem?
<alexa> btw, imam vezu samo preko teamviewera
<alexa> ne mogu da uspostavim ssh, jer ne znam mu Å¡ifru za modem, pa ne mogu da forwardujem port za ssh
<alexa> šta mi je činiti?
<alexa> strpljenje, alexa, strpljenje :D
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> instalacija dvbapi plugin : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-instalacija-dvbapi-plugin
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> imam problem sa grafikom na lap top hp pavilion dv 6000 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-imam-problem-sa-grafikom-na-lap-top-hp-pavilion-dv-6000
#ubuntu-rs 2014-10-06
<cvetan_> kako mogu da vidim da li je nick zauzet?
<cvetan_> poslednjih ne znam koliko puta, uvek mi ovaj drugi nick stavlja, a onaj primarni nikad.
<cvetan_> vidite da imam crticu dole.
#ubuntu-rs 2014-10-07
<BijanSD> +malteski moze li pomoc
<BijanSD> pre svega pozdrav
<BijanSD> moze li neko da mi pomogne oko instalacije TP linka TL-WN722NC
<BijanSD> skinuo sam drajver ali nikako ne mogu da ga instaliram
<BojanSD> moze li neko da mi pomogne oko instalacije TP linka TL-WN722NC
<BojanSD> moze li neko da mi pomogne
<TildaTurn> BojanSD, a odakle si skinuo drajvere?
#ubuntu-rs 2015-10-05
<mentalcic> Dobro vece
<mentalcic> ima li zivih? ili da pokusam kasnije? :)
<mentalcic> pokusavam da pronadjem neke informacije o projektu edubuntu za djake u osnovnim skolama ali ne nalazim na forumu postove koji su mladji od nekoliko godina... konkretno, kolega ima klinca koji je u osnovnoj skoli na Vracaru i dobio je neki Acer sa Edubuntuom ali mali 'oce windozu da bi mogao da se igra. Profanka je rekla da ce uskoro morati da donose laptop u skolu radi originalne namene laptopa tj ucenja na istom
<mentalcic> dosli smo do resenja - dual boot
<mentalcic> ali avaj.... edubuntu u originalnoj postavci - lako pronaci instalaciju na netu i sve dalje je ok osim specijalnih dodatnih programa koji su instalirani naknadno ?!
<mentalcic> da li ima nesto dodatno instalirano i sta?  kako doci do toga ?
<mentalcic> da li trenutno instalirani edubuntu moze nekako da se "shrinkuje" da bi se oslobodilo mesta na laptopu za neku win instalaciju ?
<mentalcic> i kako to uraditi ako je edubuntu vec instaliran...
<grom> ima
<mentalcic> ima dodatnih programa? kako doci do njih ?
<grom> provo istaliras linux i ostavis mesta na disku za win particiju
<grom> mada bi ja radije njemu istalirao linux mint
<grom> posto je graficko okuzenje slicnije windows okruzenju i lakse ce se prilagoditi
<mentalcic> razumem te u potpunosti. predlagao sam ali kolega hoce da, ako moze, zadrzi postojecu originalnu instalaciju
<grom> igrice za vidows istaliras kroz playlinux program
<grom> linux mint ti je na istoj osnovi kao i ubuntu i podrzava iste pakete
<grom> tako da taj program za igrice istalira konadnom sudo apt-get install playonlinux*
<mentalcic> :)
<mentalcic> ovaj laptop ima i onaj UEFI elemenat pride...
<grom> moras u GPartd da smanjis postoju linux pariciju da bi mogao da napravis win particiju
<grom> ali pazi kad budes istalirao Win 7 (pretpostavljam da ce biti  sedmica ili noviji) on pravi dve particije prvu od 100 mb za boot deo i ostalo je za c particiju
<grom> to nema veze to mozes da ugasis u biosu a i nemoras
<grom> om sluzi samo za brze bootovanje sistema posto neradi dijagnostiku hw svaki put kad palis racunar
<mentalcic> evo update upravo, kolega je to uradio sa gparted, kada je hteo da instalira win7 installacija mu prijavila da ne moze da se instalira na tu particiju zato shto je ista kreirana gparted-om...
<grom> mada ja licno to nevolim :-)
<mentalcic> ubio tu novu particiju kompletno i pokusao da je formatira ali nije uspeo ni windows installerom da je sredi
<grom> provo samnjis particiju iz linuxa preko GParted
<grom> imas li butabilni linux
<grom> na cd ili usb-u
<mentalcic> da, smanjio je preko GParted linux particiju,
<grom> ok
<grom> sad porenes istalaciju win
<mentalcic> mislim da su sa edubuntu 14.04 sa usb-a butovali
<grom> i napravis novu particiju na slobodnom prostoru
<mentalcic> nece, kad butuje sa usb-a win7 i pokusa da se instalira na slobodni prostor installer prijavi da ne moze da se instalira tu zato sto je particija gpartovana
<grom> sedmica automacki pravi dve particije prvu boot drugu za c disk
<mentalcic> da se tako izrazim :)
<mentalcic> ubili smo "particiju" da bude tzv unallocated space ali ni tada nije hteo
<grom> pa dobro ajde da iz Gparted napravi novu particiju na tom praznom prostou i da bude pod ntfs
<grom> mozda je stavio ext pa ga win nevidi
<mentalcic> to je inicijalno uradjeno kao ntfs :)
<mentalcic> zato smo ga i ubili
<mentalcic> :D
<grom> nemoguce to mora da radti tako 100%
<mentalcic> verujem i ja da to mora tako
<mentalcic> tj verovao sam dok nisam ovo video pre par dana
<mentalcic> zato i dodjoh ovde da se posavetujem
<mentalcic> :)
<mentalcic> evo donece sutra laptop na posao opet pa cu da se poigram jos jednom
<mentalcic> taman da vas maltretiram jos malo ;)
<grom> ok ja sam tu
<grom> koji je laptop u pitanju
<mentalcic> acer travelmate 115b
<mentalcic> ako je dobro zapamtio
<grom> ajde slikaj bio ekran da vidimo mozda je tamo nesto
<grom> bios
<mentalcic> donece sutra laptop pa cu da se igram
<mentalcic> sad nemam kod sebe nista
<mentalcic> pozdrav i hvala na pomoci :) citamo se sutra
#ubuntu-rs 2015-10-06
<brok> pozdrav ekipo
<nikolam> uja
#ubuntu-rs 2015-10-09
<rasa_> dd
<rasa_> ej
<car> ima li živih
<grom> ima
<grom> :-)
<NZT>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER NZT hjrjhrywdiya
<tilda_> NZT, meenjaj Å¡ifru :)
<NZT> sto?
<tilda_> hjrjhrywdiya < jel ova?
<tilda_> <NZT>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER NZT hjrjhrywdiya
<tilda_> napravio si razmak posle /msg i ispisao na kanal
<NZT> jok, to je kod koji mi je poslat da potvrdim nalog
<tilda_> aha, ok
#ubuntu-rs 2015-10-10
<marestrpc> Здраво
<marestrpc> Неко активан?
<lena> pozdrav za nemysis i meka https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmxUgnu1TT0
#ubuntu-rs 2016-10-12
<Inf4m0us> moze li ko pomoci?
<nikolam> Inf4m0us da kazes sta je pa jos i nekako :P
#ubuntu-rs 2017-10-10
<locodir-user> Pozdrav ima li koga?
#ubuntu-rs 2017-10-14
<Milos_SD> Ima li koga? :)
#ubuntu-rs 2018-10-08
<milobit-> pomoz bog ljudi :)
<milobit-> evo mene jopet:)
<milobit-> samo za onog malog 'fatasticnog' me. nadam se da je porastao https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HI8HgiZERcE
<milobit-> imam jedan problem '
<milobit-> nista mi danas ne radi
<milobit-> sve je pod nekim 'sjber'' napadima
<milobit-> tako recimo
<milobit-> cudno?
<milobit-> a ti kako si psychicist ;(
<milobit-> Djoko lepo peva ali mi je Miljan milijija ;) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oVg_aQArYY
<milobit-> ovu mi je djedo najradije pevo kad sam bija mali;)  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<milobit-> pp
<milobit-> moj djeda je bio Vojvoda u voj pesmi
<milobit-> a dru djedo po majci mi je napravijo gusle
<milobit-> nikad nisam naucio da guslam:(
<milobit-> ali cesto sanjam te male gusle kako vise na duvaru
 * milobit- i to mi je jedina mana;)
<milobit-> ja vas respektujem
<milobit-> i Vi nekorate da me trpite
<milobit-> kao djete zvali su me Å¡ibalija'
<milobit-> cudan mi je bio zivot!?
 * milobit- kazu ni 'vrag' mi nebi otkrio trag?
<milobit-> cudno ne mogu ni ja!
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsMZS_GN3Go
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RijuUAZO_QE
<milobit-> odo dodo mozak me izdaje a pamt mi nestaje:(
#ubuntu-rs 2018-10-11
<baraba_> jebo djedo babu a baba rdila barabu
<baraba_> pomoz bog ljudi:)
<baraba_> ja se u va nesigurna vremena cuvam ko vrag Djavo mi odnio trag;)
 * baraba_ bice promena
 * baraba_ dajdza mi se nekud vrgo? Kazu da je U vrgino polje?!
<baraba_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcvwoSCl52Y
<baraba_> de mi je naj 'brat azijat' ?!
<baraba_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<baraba_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
<baraba_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3NpGSfs01g
<baraba_> odo dodo
<baraba_> promene ce se uskoro desit
#ubuntu-rs 2018-10-13
<zag> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMwhwTQwQiA
<zag> samo za Atlantic777  ;( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
<zag> pitaju me dal jis imas il si bankrotiro;) !
<zag> opa kod mene malo veselo;)
<zag> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9kZF5FNsz0
<zag> udri baja:) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9kZF5FNsz0
<zag> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9kZF5FNsz0
<zag> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9kZF5FNsz0
<zag> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txzXxEzTZNw
<zag> :))) ma me neko zeza ova je ta prava  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txzXxEzTZNw
<zag> ova je samo za mog brata 'azijata' ;)
 * zag ja ja svi ste vodje malo blizeili daje Ali tu ste Na puskomet;(
<zag> jos bi nesto piso ali me glas izdaje
<zag> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9kZF5FNsz0
<zag> odo dodo
<zag> 'baba' se popismanila nesto:(
 * zag sto joj kuraca fali
 * zag psuje leb a kruh ne jede;)
